# Getting Away, and sharing travel tips.



## Nemo2

Yesterday we booked a May trip to Budapest, (a place we've never been), and although we're doing all the standard online research, thought we'd prevail upon forum members to apprise us of any experiences/suggestions they might have.

Thanks.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Nemo2 said:


> Budapest, (a place we've never been)


Nagyon jó. :encouragement:

Some names below that might not have made your list yet:

- Buda Castle [Budavári Palota]
- City Park/Margaret Island [Városliget/Margit-sziget]
- Fisherman's Bastion [Halászbástya] 
- Heroes Square/Museum of Fine Arts/Palace of Art [same location]
- House of Terror Museum
- Matthias Church [Matyas Templom]
- Parliament
- St. Stephen's Basilica [Szent István-bazilika] 
- Széchenyi Medicinal Baths
- Váci utca [main shopping St]

Hungarian food is excellent just about anywhere you go, and fine pastries are to die for, so make sure to try from the master bakers some Dobos/ krémes/palacsinta/plum dumpling, and of course, goulash.

Have you seen this video?
http://www.ricksteves.com/watch-read-listen/video/tv-show/budapest-the-best-of-hungary

Jó utat!


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> Jó utat!


Thank you.......we're flying Brussels Air, which will be another first.

We already have some of the items on your list noted, and will add the others, (we'll also, in all probability, take a day trip up to Slovakia).......will watch the vid later, (we like Rick Steves).

Now.....what do you have for the Faroe and Shetland islands......that's in October.


----------



## Spudd

We stopped at the Faroe islands (in Torshavn) on a cruise, but it was just a one-day stop. We really enjoyed walking up the hill to a hill-top park/monument that had a nice vista over the city. There were sheep grazing in people's back yards. We also liked the fort which is near the harbour. It's a really scenic place with the stone houses and grass roofs.


----------



## Nemo2

Spudd said:


> We stopped at the Faroe islands (in Torshavn) on a cruise, but it was just a one-day stop. We really enjoyed walking up the hill to a hill-top park/monument that had a nice vista over the city. There were sheep grazing in people's back yards. We also liked the fort which is near the harbour. It's a really scenic place with the stone houses and grass roofs.


That's what we're doing, (out of Copenhagen), and walking up the hill is likely what we'll do when we get there. :encouragement:

Thanks..


----------



## indexxx

Agree with TGal on the House of Terror museum- one of my favourite museums I've seen. And the Széchenyi Medicinal Baths are a must.

There's also a really interesting park outside of the city with a huge collection of colossal Stalin-era crap like massive concrete propaganda pieces and statues- forget the name but it should be easy to look up online or in Lonely Planet. Well worth the bus ride.

Rick Steves is great!


----------



## Nemo2

House of Terror it is then. :encouragement:


----------



## Toronto.gal

Nemo2 said:


> 1. in all probability, take a day trip up to *Slovakia*
> 2. we're flying *Brussels Air*, which will be another first.


*1.* Bratislava? Should be nice. 

No time for Romania for a dracula/medieval/Transylvania adventure tour, or have you been already?

*2.* There are many 1sts, and hopefully a good one!

If not fully relaxed by the time you boarded the plane, you sure would be by the time you landed, if you were flying with this airline [can you guess the name?]. 

*'Relax. Take it easy. Don't hurry, and don't worry. Go along with the flow, and live like in an easygoing happy-go-lucky manner. Be reasonable and responsible but don't stress it. Enjoy your life knowing that you can't always control everything, but you can try. Live your dreams & do what drives you.'*


----------



## indexxx

Also have to chime in for my favourite country in that part of Europe- the incredibly underrated Slovenia. Spent four months there and explored a lot of remote corners. Ljubljana is gorgeous, as is Ptuj, Lake Bled, Piran, etc etc. Quite cheap, great people, English spoken everywhere, unbelievable nature and caves, awesome food and music. It's got the romance and dark mystery of gothic Eastern Europe with the vibrancy of the Alpine countries and a hint of the Mediterranean/ Venetian vibe around the Adriatic. Extremely safe also.


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> *1.* Bratislava? Should be nice.
> 
> No time for Romania for a dracula/medieval/Transylvania adventure tour, or have you been already?


 It's on the list.......but, since we're doing the 14 day Copenhagen-Copenhagen loop cruise, followed by the 14 day Copenhagen-Miami repositioning cruise in Sept/Oct, there are monetary restraints........even though we do everything on the 'cheap'......we are not 'restaurant people' and will prepare our own meals in Hungary, and for the three days we'll spend in Paris on the way home*.

(*Not as enamored with Paris as many people, but my lady hasn't been there and the cost of flights was less than if we'd've substituted Berlin.)




Toronto.gal said:


> If not fully relaxed by the time you boarded the plane, you sure would be by the time you landed, if you were flying with this airline [can you guess the name?].


Air Rastafaria? (Reminds me of boarding a BVI Air tail-dragger in Puerto Rico some 30+ years ago......first to board, at the rear door, I had to wake up the stew who was asleep in the back row........then we taxied, and taxied, and taxied.....until some little old lady with a heavy New York Jewish accent called out to her husband "Harry, are we going to drive to Tortola?")


----------



## Nemo2

indexxx said:


> Also have to chime in for my favourite country in that part of Europe- the incredibly underrated Slovenia. Spent four months there and explored a lot of remote corners. Ljubljana is gorgeous, as is Ptuj, Lake Bled, Piran, etc etc. Quite cheap, great people, English spoken everywhere, unbelievable nature and caves, awesome food and music. It's got the romance and dark mystery of gothic Eastern Europe with the vibrancy of the Alpine countries and a hint of the Mediterranean/ Venetian vibe around the Adriatic. Extremely safe also.


Been through the southern part only...(first entered through Trieste, which is probably more Slovenian than Italian, in 1963)......love Croatia also.......so many places, so little money.


----------



## m3s

Nemo2 said:


> ........even though we do everything on the 'cheap'......we are not 'restaurant people' and will prepare our own meals in Hungary, and for the three days we'll spend in Paris on the way home*.
> 
> (*Not as enamored with Paris as many people, but my lady hasn't been there and the cost of flights was less than if we'd've substituted Berlin.)


Been in Europe 3 years now and avoided Paris thus far (do love France too) Gf wants to go basically to get a picture with the tower. Everything mentioned here and more is summed up well on wikitravel. East Europe has lots to offer away from the tourist hubs as well, it's great to just make your own path imo. I didn't expect to get back so often so soon, but I'm not really complaining.


----------



## Nemo2

m3s said:


> Been in Europe 3 years now and avoided Paris thus far


When we were in Saudi my late wife had a 'contract' with Air France, and her compensation was in the form of free tickets, so (almost) everywhere we went we routed through Paris, and were comped rooms at the Meridien or the Concorde La Fayette, (plus boat rides, etc)......great...but, yeah I prefer the smaller centres too.


----------



## RBull

Will be watching this keenly for your report. My wife and I have some interest in this kind of tour and with the repositioning cruises as well.


----------



## Nemo2

RBull said:


> Will be watching this keenly for your report. My wife and I have some interest in this kind of tour and with the repositioning cruises as well.


As mentioned upthread, we do things on 'low budget/expenditure' and use places such as HousetTrip and Wimdu for apartments, or rooms in apartments/houses.......we had a great apartment in Prague last year, and our room, albeit tiny, but with a bathroom reserved for our use, in Barcelona, was located in an area we thoroughly enjoyed.

Here are the places we've booked for this trip:

Budapest: http://www.housetrip.com/en/rentals/113253

Paris: http://www.housetrip.com/en/rentals/53433



Repositioning Cruises: (we did two last year, the second one almost immediately after the first)........a good place to start might be http://repositioningcruise.com/index.cfm although we also check Expedia (they're often cheaper* and we get the extra travel points on our Visa), also the individual cruise lines themselves......the prices fluctuate and, generally before you've made your 'final' payment, (and sometimes after), you can take advantage of (often temporary) price drops......we've benefited once on each segment of our pending Fall trip.

(We've noted two distinctly disparate groups on these voyages.......there's the "10 suitcases, different outfits/suits for every meal, want the 'best' (most expensive) cabins**, visit the spa, drink continuously, spend time in the casino, etc" bunch, and then there are people like us who enjoy being at sea, visiting different ports, and who don't need to be constantly entertained.

(*Note that the advertised prices do not include such things as (mandatory) gratuities and other incidentals.)

(**For the amount of time spent in the cabin we figure that our money is better utilized elsewhere.)


----------



## Toronto.gal

Nemo2 said:


> 1. we're doing the 14 day Copenhagen-Copenhagen loop cruise, followed by the 14 day Copenhagen-Miami repositioning cruise in Sept/Oct......
> 2. we do everything on the 'cheap'......we are not 'restaurant people' and will prepare our own meals in Hungary
> 3. Air Rastafaria? (Reminds me of boarding a BVI Air tail-dragger in Puerto Rico some 30+ years ago......first to board, at the rear door, I had to wake up the stew who was asleep in the back row........then we taxied, and taxied, and taxied.....until some little old lady with a heavy New York Jewish accent called out to her husband "Harry, are we going to drive to Tortola?")


*1.* Very nice! Have you almost finished touring the world yet [except for SA]. 
*2.* Yes, I know that, but I'm sure you'll give the master chefs there a try once or twice.
*3.* Caribbean Airlines. LOL at BVI Air.


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> Have you almost finished touring the world yet [except for SA].


We actually _did_ find something in South America that appeals.......it's now on the 'wish list'......a cruise from Buenos Aires around Cape Horn, (which I would love to do...especially in (relatively) rough weather*), to, IIRC, Santiago.


(*Especially after reading, many years ago, http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/children-of-cape-horn-rosie-swale/1008096267?ean=9780802704658 Rosie is (still) quite the character.....and quite the looker in her younger days.)

Edited to add: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosie_Swale-Pope


----------



## Beaver101

> *Toronto.gal:... **3.* Caribbean Airlines. LOL at BVI Air.


 ... BWIA is part of Caribbean Airlines so Nemo2 got the "B" right as in BVIA ... lol.


----------



## Nemo2

Beaver101 said:


> ... BWIA is part of Caribbean Airlines so Nemo2 got the "B" right as in BVIA ... lol.


http://www.gobvi.com/


----------



## indexxx

m3s said:


> Been in Europe 3 years now and avoided Paris thus far (do love France too) Gf wants to go basically to get a picture with the tower. Everything mentioned here and more is summed up well on wikitravel. East Europe has lots to offer away from the tourist hubs as well, it's great to just make your own path imo. I didn't expect to get back so often so soon, but I'm not really complaining.


The Paris Catacombs are awesome. 
One of my favorite parts of France is the Dordogne, east of Bordeaux, the centre of French cuisine and the site of the Lascaux Caves. There's a a whole bunch of amazing old stone villages in this region to explore and a pile of great sites.


----------



## Toronto.gal

indexxx said:


> The Paris Catacombs are awesome.


Had wanted to see, but was closed when we went there in the winter time.

Did you catch Moulin Rouge while there? We did, even when I thought it was very expensive. Overrated as well IMHO.


----------



## fraser

We travel extensively. We use airline points, Priceline bids, and book cruises in the final payment window. 

We have a wish list. We match that list up with travel deals, currency fluctuations etc. We usually go for 5-7 weeks at a time.

We very much like southern Europe and South Africa.


----------



## Nemo2

fraser said:


> We very much like southern Europe and South Africa.


Anywhere in particular in RSA? (I'm guessing Cape Town* if you're fond of southern Europe.) 

(*Never got to Cape Town on my trip 31 years ago, but spent a week in Kruger and visited Durban, Jozi, Pretoria, The Drakensberg, etc, and drove a day 'out of our way' to visit Rorke's Drift..................imagine it's changed dramatically.....I know, when we overnighted in Jozi ~ 4 years ago on our Botswana trip that the airport had undergone substantial upgrades........soccer tournament, I guess.)


----------



## Toronto.gal

Nemo2 said:


> We actually _did_ find something in South America that appeals.......*it's now on the 'wish list'..*....a cruise from Buenos Aires around Cape Horn, (which I would love to do...especially in (relatively) rough weather*), to, IIRC, Santiago.


I hope you'll turn that 'wish list' into reality in the near future!


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> I hope you'll turn that 'wish list' into reality in the near future!


Thank you........the clock is ticking, (as it is for all of us.....although some of us are in different chronological time zones), so it's something to focus on.


----------



## martinv

> Quote Originally Posted by Nemo2 View Post
> 
> We actually did find something in South America that appeals.......it's now on the 'wish list'......a cruise from Buenos Aires around Cape Horn, (which I would love to do...especially in (relatively) rough weather*), to, IIRC, Santiago.


That was our first cruise in 09, 38 days from Rio to Victoria, BC. A fantastic trip around Cape Horn etc. A relative is on the same cruise on the Zaandam starting on Saturday in Buenos Aires and ending in Vancouver. The price for an ocean view cabin went down to $2100 for the 33 days! Would love to be on it again but health problems are getting in the way. That is a whole other topic but do it soon, otherwise one may end up sitting with money in your hands unable to enjoy it! We hope in our case the health situation is temporary.


----------



## Nemo2

martinv said:


> That was our first cruise in 09, 38 days from Rio to Victoria, BC. A fantastic trip around Cape Horn etc. A relative is on the same cruise on the Zaandam starting on Saturday in Buenos Aires and ending in Vancouver. The price for an ocean view cabin went down to $2100 for the 33 days!


:encouragement: The Zaandam is, at about 61K tons, I guess, one of HAL's 'smaller' vessels, (I'd love to go on some of the ~20K ton ships, but they're usually waaaay more expensive.......and, in the same vein, I shudder at the idea of one of the 150K tonners ).


martinv said:


> Would love to be on it again but health problems are getting in the way.......... We hope in our case the health situation is temporary.


Health is pretty much the 'be all and end all'.......hope yours improves, and we get to see you aboard sometime!



martinv said:


> That is a whole other topic but do it soon, otherwise one may end up sitting with money in your hands unable to enjoy it!


 Exactly. I may have mentioned it here, (I know I mentioned it _somewhere_ :redface: ), but ex-Saudi friends, ~10 years my senior, figure they're done with travelling......a once vibrant & energetic couple......


----------



## fraser

We did a week (last year) in Kruger then went to Victoria Falls-Zambia, Namibia, etc. After that we flew to Port Elizabeth, rented a car for a few weeks, and slowly made our way down to Cape Town. Beautiful country-many areas were very similar geographically, to parts of Canada. We want to go back. We flew from Italy so the flight time was much less than if we had flown from Canada.

We had actually delayed the SA trip for a number of reasons. Just as well because in a short period of time their currency value dropped by 20 percent. That drop saved us a good deal of money on the land portion of our trip.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Some pretty spectacular cruise ships pass right in front of our Gulf Islands property. Compared to the rumbling cargo ships that you can hear from 5km away, the cruise ships are almost SILENT as they glide swiftly by - and they are deceptively fast. They pass so close to our beach that sometimes I pull out our astronomical telescope and point it into the various parts of the ship. I can actually see what's playing on the TV's in the state rooms! I know the Zaandam has passed by quite often...

Wife and I haven't yet been bitten by the travel bug, we are more into "outdoor adventure" type stuff while we are still young and able - I can see as we slow down physically we might partake in cruises and cross Atlantic sojourns.


----------



## Nemo2

fraser said:


> ........because in a short period of time their currency value dropped by 20 percent. That drop saved us a good deal of money on the land portion of our trip.


When I was there in 1983 the Rand was approximately at par with the US$......ouch.


----------



## fraser

We want to go to South America-especially Argentina. The currency has dropped significantly-both the 'official' rate and the unofficial rate. Now is the time to go.

We have found that currency can make a huge difference. We have been doing lots of USD priced cruises and trips to the US because of the exchange. We are starting to cut back. Same for the GPP and Euro. Lots of alternate places to go!


----------



## Nemo2

fraser said:


> We have found that currency can make a huge difference.


Don't I know it! In Sri Lanka, (then Ceylon), just after I'd spent my 21st birthday there in 1963, about 20 of us, (a variety of nationalities who'd converged there), bought tickets on a small French ship, en route to Viet Nam, (I got off in Singapore), using fake, (subsequently destroyed), currency exchange forms by exchanging on the black market for better than three times the official exchange rate.

(20+ people who, when exiting the island, claimed to have 'lost' their official paperwork wherein all currency related activity was supposed to be recorded.)


----------



## Tightwad

indexxx said:


> Also have to chime in for my favourite country in that part of Europe- the incredibly underrated Slovenia.


I'd have to agree although I have only been in the northern parts bordering Austria and Italy while on my motorcycle tours there.

And they use the Euro, one less currency for me to exchange (compared to ages ago with 8 zip-lock bags of various currencies).

As for the nicest small city, Salzburg wins that one.


----------



## m3s

Nemo2 said:


> As mentioned upthread, we do things on 'low budget/expenditure' and use places such as HousetTrip and Wimdu for apartments, or rooms in apartments/houses.......we had a great apartment in Prague last year, and our room, albeit tiny, but with a bathroom reserved for our use, in Barcelona, was located in an area we thoroughly enjoyed.


I looked at Wimdu and couchsurfing before but hadn't heard of this HouseTrip one. All kinds of great options in Paris on that site! We just booked the high speed train that is about 30 mins from my door. A cattle class flight would cost about the same but the check-in process alone would take longer than the entire train ride. Free wifi, choice of meal, bigger seats and much more space etc. We're also about to motorbike Benelux for a week. I still think the motorbike is the way to go in Europe. Parking is a breeze and hotel/guest houses are cheaper away from public transit. With nothing prebooked, it's easy to get lower rates on the spot.


----------



## Nemo2

^ Here's another link; we haven't tried these guys yet, (we generally use HouseTrip because you (kinda) get locked into building up credits for a 'free night'): https://www.airbnb.ca/

Enjoy your trip! (I never had a motorcycle....always figured I'd probably kill myself on one.)


----------



## Toronto.gal

Nemo2 said:


> (I never had a motorcycle....*always figured I'd probably kill myself on one.*)


Yo también tengo miedo. :hopelessness:

No matter *Nemo,* you can always experience the adventure of others, like that of el Ché's.

As you might make it to SA eventually, you might also be interested in this book [if you're not familiar with it already].
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Motorcycle-Diaries-Ernesto-Che-Guevara/dp/0007172338

And the movie as well [haven't watched it yet]. 
http://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/the-motorcycle-diaries-2004


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> No matter *Nemo,* you can always experience the adventure of others, like that of el Ché's.


I'd rather have been there to observe his 1967 visit to Bolivia. :wink:


----------



## Toronto.gal

LOL. 

Been to Bolivia as a child btw, but much later than Oct./67.


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> LOL.
> 
> Been to Bolivia as a child btw, but much later than Oct./67.


Yabbut, you're still young now.........Me, Simon Bolivar offered me a job as a cook in his army, but I had to decline 'cause I didn't know how to make Chorizo. :wink:


----------



## Toronto.gal

Nemo2 said:


> Simon Bolivar offered me a job as a cook in his army, but I had to decline 'cause I didn't know how to make Chorizo. :wink:


Oh, so you must be a lil older than you told us then.  How difficult would it have been to learn to make chorizo? You should have just said to Bolívar, si, como no.  

Hey, you get to travel the world every year, and enjoy doing so! Perhaps you're CMF's greatest traveller!


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> Hey, you get to travel the world every year, and enjoy doing so! Perhaps you're CMF's greatest traveller!


No, I'm sure I'm a piker compared to some....and my days of sleeping alongside an old car on a rural European back road, (or in the dust next to a bus heading for Zahedan from Teheran), are long behind me, (where's Ponce de León when you really need him?).


----------



## Addy

Nemo2 said:


> No, I'm sure I'm a piker compared to some....and my days of sleeping alongside an old car on a rural European back road, (or in the dust next to a bus heading for Zahedan from Teheran), are long behind me, (where's Ponce de León when you really need him?).


Now that sounds like an adventure! My husband and I are just getting into travelling lately, we are not high income earners and with both of us working it's difficult to get the time off required to travel to destinations we want to. For us, we really want to start checking out countries that we may someday want to retire to, or at least semi-permanently retire to. Thailand and South America are on our radar. We hope to travel to Thailand this summer but wow the airfare if a lot of cash out of pocket, especially when there's the three of us!


----------



## Nemo2

Addy said:


> For us, we really want to start checking out countries that we may someday want to retire to, or at least semi-permanently retire to. Thailand and South America are on our radar. We hope to travel to Thailand this summer but wow the airfare if a lot of cash out of pocket, especially when there's the three of us!


If you're quite a long way from retiring the (basically) third world countries you might envision living in will likely be substantially different by the time you get around to giving it serious thought.

But I do empathize with the air fare prices, (I wouldn't mind revisiting India, or making a 4th trip to Sri Lanka, but not at those prices), which is why we look for cheap fares first, (FareBoom has a 'flight map' where you can get some idea of comparative costs: http://www.fareboom.com/FareCruncherMap ), and then decide if we want to go where the low(er) cost flights take us.

We're not big spenders, nor do we pay for unnecessary (in our opinion) expensive 'frills'; a retired couple (mid-sixties) whom we met in Italy, and who will be on our Fall cruise (again, we look for deals), from Denmark, often/generally throw on a backpack and stay in hostels.......none of us can see the point in pissing our money away. :wink:


----------



## Toronto.gal

Nemo2 said:


> Yesterday we booked a *May trip to Budapest*...


Getting closer! 

You should visit this gorgeous pastry house for a heavenly piece of doboš or esterházy cake, and for the aristocratic ambience. You can afford it after how well your investments have done this month. :wink:









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Café_Gerbeaud

http://www.buzzfeed.com/anitabadejo/reasons-budapest-is-the-most-beautiful-city-in-europe


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> Getting closer!


Three weeks today....many thanks for the '29 places' link......Cakes? We'll probably pass.


----------



## indexxx

Toronto.gal said:


> Getting closer!
> 
> You should visit this gorgeous pastry house for a heavenly piece of doboš or esterházy cake, and for the aristocratic ambience. You can afford it after how well your investments have done this month. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Café_Gerbeaud
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/anitabadejo/reasons-budapest-is-the-most-beautiful-city-in-europe


I know this place! (bragging) Very famous spot.


----------



## indexxx

Toronto.gal said:


> Yo también tengo miedo. :hopelessness:
> 
> No matter *Nemo,* you can always experience the adventure of others, like that of el Ché's.
> 
> As you might make it to SA eventually, you might also be interested in this book [if you're not familiar with it already].
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Motorcycle-Diaries-Ernesto-Che-Guevara/dp/0007172338
> 
> And the movie as well [haven't watched it yet].
> http://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/the-motorcycle-diaries-2004


... thought the movie could have been better...


----------



## heyjude

Toronto.gal said:


> Getting closer!
> 
> You should visit this gorgeous pastry house for a heavenly piece of doboš or esterházy cake, and for the aristocratic ambience. You can afford it after how well your investments have done this month. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Café_Gerbeaud
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/anitabadejo/reasons-budapest-is-the-most-beautiful-city-in-europe


Cool! I am going to Budapest in a couple of weeks. Cafe Gerbeaud will definitely be on my list.


----------



## Toronto.gal

^ ^^^^ Enjoy the trip! Will you guys meet while there?

*indexx:* thanks for the extra review; I'll skip the movie then.


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> Enjoy the trip! Will you guys meet while there?


We'll be wandering the castles, riding the funicular, or traipsing the streets......keep an eye out for us Jude:


----------



## Toronto.gal

^ Nice picture! Thanks for sharing.

I'll keep an eye out for you as well, for next year maybe!


----------



## heyjude

On the to do list for Budapest:

Parliament building
Cafe Gerbeaud 
Fisherman's Bastion
The Great Synagogue
Communist Statue Park
Paprika markets
Finding Nemo.........


----------



## Nemo2

^ :biggrin:

But, but.....how will we know who's found us?


----------



## Toronto.gal

heyjude said:


> 1. Paprika markets
> 2. Finding Nemo.........


*1.* FYI, some of the ones sold in a bag, come with a lil hand-painted wooden spoon, so you'll have something long after the red-coloured spice will be gone from all the paprikash goulashes that you'll cook. 

Like this one:









*2.* Good luck.


----------



## heyjude

I'll send you a PM.


----------



## heyjude

Toronto.gal said:


> ^ ^^^^ Enjoy the trip! Will you guys meet while there?
> 
> .


Unfortunately no, as our time in Budapest is on different dates.


----------



## Toronto.gal

^ 2 bad; would have been interesting to hear the comparative stories, but there is always a next time for the ardent & intelligent travellers. Anyhow, érezd jól magad!

*Nemo:* I thought I would respond here instead of in the other thread that's not suitable for paradise type talk.

*'Leonid showed up and put the kibosh on that..*- I gather that you're not interested in returning to Cuba?

*'Haven't been to Easter Island' *- what is for sure, is that nowhere else could you take a swim, in not only lapis lazuli coloured waters [truly a divine colour], but also with the ancient, giant & mysterious moai nearby. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lapis_lazuli

*'I posted almost identical, and better yet deserted, beaches'* - speaking of deserted, it reminded me of our own San Andrés holiday in Colombia [no, not the now deserted islands previously owned by Pablo Escobar]. SIGH. Also reminded me of the scenery of Monuriki Island.

Can you identify all 3? :biggrin:


----------



## fraser

Has anyone been to Sardinia, Sicily, or Malta? Looks like we are headed there in the fall. Just getting the books out of the library to see what's what.


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> *Nemo:* I thought I would respond here instead of in the other thread that's not suitable for paradise type talk.
> 
> *'Leonid showed up and put the kibosh on that..*- I gather that you're not interested in returning to Cuba?


Cuba? No, no interest whatsoever.

The pics of beaches......dunno, one of them, I guess, is from that Tom Hanks movie that I couldn't be bothered watching all the way through?

The pic I posted on the other thread was taken on La Digue https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlYgBE61bjw circa 1986......at the time there were only a couple lodges, (we stayed in one of a group of small A-frames), now I understand there are ~40.

Also, (back then), vehicles weren't permitted, (apart from one or two administrative vans), and no hotels were given building permits on the side of the island with the best beaches.

Most people, being what they are, hung around the area close to their rooms & amenities.......we walked across to the other side of the island and found numerous beaches, no people (except for one French couple sunbathing nude), and tropical fish in the water that appeared to consider us some kind of curiosity to be investigated.


----------



## Nemo2

fraser said:


> Has anyone been to Sardinia, Sicily, or Malta? Looks like we are headed there in the fall. Just getting the books out of the library to see what's what.


Haven't been to any of them, but they're all on our list..........looking forward to your post-visit reviews & pix.


----------



## indexxx

fraser said:


> Has anyone been to Sardinia, Sicily, or Malta? Looks like we are headed there in the fall. Just getting the books out of the library to see what's what.


Been to Sicily and Malta. I loved Taormina on Sicily. Malta was amazing- SO worth visiting. THe oldest free-standing structures on Earth, an underground city, incredible architecture- very,vey unique place with an incredible tapestry of history and culture to explore. GO!!!


----------



## m3s

fraser said:


> Has anyone been to Sardinia, Sicily, or Malta? Looks like we are headed there in the fall. Just getting the books out of the library to see what's what.


All 3 are great and entirely different. Sardinia is one of the supposed "blue zones" where people live longer on average, Sicily has great food crazy traffic and ruins better than Athens imo, and Malta is retirement paradise. Just go! 

We ended up using the airbnb website to get an apartment in Paris. It's kind of like a cross between couchsurfer and b&b. I live in hotels so it's more interesting to live like a local, and at half the cost of the hotel across the street plus huge savings with a kitchen etc. I'll use it again :encouragement:

Paris on the other hand, was worth visiting once. I can't imagine tourist season.


----------



## indexxx

Toronto.gal said:


> 'Haven't been to Easter Island'
> 
> 
> [


When I lived in the Caymans, one day I had this guy sitting on my bar; asked him for ID as you do, and his passport was from Easter Island. When do you ever meet someone from there? THe thing is, he actually looked like one of the statues. Meaning that his facial structure definitely had aspects of that representation. Like in the Mayan Riviera, you see the descendants who look like the carvings on the archeological sites, if you get my drift.


----------



## Toronto.gal

^ Fascinating indeed to have met a Rapa Nui from one of the world's most isolated havens on earth! 

So aside from the facial structure, was he also twice as tall as you? :biggrin: Rapa Nui's megalithic statues are human-faced, that after all depict their ancestors. 

What you also said of the Mayans is true, and same can be said of other autochthonous groups as well, like the Uros, who live on Lake Titicaca, and who continue to even live as their ancestors. 

Many other groups have also pretty much maintained their very own genetic ancestry in their respective isolation.


----------



## bayview

We (3 adults) are flying to Dublin this weekend for a 10-15 day self drive free easy. First time there although been to parts of England & Europe several times.

Can't wait to taste the real Guinness!!! Now scrambling to put together an itinerary. Will do the Ring of Kerry and open to suggestions for other places of interest or/and scenic drives you think we should undertake. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nemo2

^ Rock of Cashel is always a biggee and it's (pretty much) on your way from Dublin to the Ring of Kerry: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rock_of_Cashel


----------



## indexxx

bayview said:


> We (3 adults) are flying to Dublin this weekend for a 10-15 day self drive free easy. First time there although been to parts of England & Europe several times.
> 
> Can't wait to taste the real Guinness!!! Now scrambling to put together an itinerary. Will do the Ring of Kerry and open to suggestions for other places of interest or/and scenic drives you think we should undertake.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


DINGLE! And Kell's Priory near Kilkenny- amazing ruins.


----------



## indexxx

Toronto.gal said:


> ^ Fascinating indeed to have met a Rapa Nui from one of the world's most isolated havens on earth!
> 
> So aside from the facial structure, was he also twice as tall as you? :biggrin: Rapa Nui's megalithic statues are human-faced, that after all depict their ancestors.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Lol! No, he was quite a short fellow. Definitely had a unique look to him.
> 
> Speaking of all that, the Caymanians have quite a distinctive look; they were extremely isolated for nearly 500 years. Their ancestry is mainly a a mix of African slaves left on the island and the settlers from the British Isles that came along; many Welsh and Scottish, and they have always had a small isolated population until very recently. Once you live there for a bit you can definitely see the uniqueness from other Caribbean islands.


----------



## DayTek

bayview said:


> We (3 adults) are flying to Dublin this weekend for a 10-15 day self drive free easy. First time there although been to parts of England & Europe several times.
> 
> Can't wait to taste the real Guinness!!! Now scrambling to put together an itinerary. Will do the Ring of Kerry and open to suggestions for other places of interest or/and scenic drives you think we should undertake.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


My husband and I visited Ireland in 2011. We only visited the North. Would love to go back some day soon to see the Republic! If you make your way to the North, The Giant's Causeway is a _must_! It was one of the most breath-taking places I've seen. 
We stayed in Dublin the night before we left and had dinner and heard folk tales at The Brazen Head, which is one of Dublin's oldest pubs. The food was great and the storytelling is wonderful. It was a great way (and very Irish way) to end the trip. If you want to visit that, you have to book in advance. Here is the website for info: http://irishfolktours.com/

Enjoy your trip! Ireland is truly captivating!


----------



## Nemo2

I found this place quite interesting also:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McBKeoNRr0s


----------



## Nemo2

Budapest: Took a train ride to Bratislava, Slovakia, and back yesterday.......walked up and down, around and around, enjoyable.

Memento Park the day before......expectations were too high I guess.....nowhere near the number of statues/monuments we'd anticipated.......streetcar/bus ride out there gave us a little 'out of town' exposure, but I couldn't recommend the park.

Castle.....construction everywhere.....(paid, (too much), to take the funicular up, then, on the way down, found out we could have walked up for free).

Loved the main market....(there's a smaller one close to the studio we're renting, and we go there for provisions).

Weather's great, enjoying ourselves......haven't (yet) found hummus to compare with that we found in Barcelona.


----------



## Addy

Sounds like you are having a great time, Nemo2. I am living vicariously through you right now. How did you find the flight over? I assume you flew out of TO?

We have two weeks in the fall and want to plan something - we're 1.5 hours north-west of Ottawa so the are no to not many direct flights to the places we want to go which is a bit of a pain. Trying to decide between Thailand, South America or elsewhere. We want some place cheap once we land - flights are never cheap to the places we want to go!  but if we can save once we're there it will be worth it.


----------



## Nemo2

Addy said:


> Sounds like you are having a great time, Nemo2. I am living vicariously through you right now. How did you find the flight over? I assume you flew out of TO?


Cheap flight...Brussels Airlines......Toronto-Montreal-Brussels, (wait in Brussels), Brussels - Budapest.


Addy said:


> flights are never cheap to the places we want to go!


We look for the cheap flights _first_....then go where they go....hate spending money to sit in a freaking plane!


----------



## Toronto.gal

Nemo2 said:


> Weather's great, enjoying ourselves......haven't (yet) found hummus to compare with that we found in Barcelona.


Szia Nemo!

Nice to hear that you're enjoying yourself.

About the hummus, 4get it, you can get 2nd best in Canada; in Hungary, go for the paprikás szalámi. 

Have fun!


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> Szia Nemo!
> 
> Nice to hear that you're enjoying yourself.
> 
> About the hummus, 4get it, you can get 2nd best in Canada; in Hungary, go for the paprikás szalámi.


At one time in my life I worked as a butcher...also in a luncheon meat factory in South Australia........sausages, (and hot dogs), I avoid like Ebola! :biggrin:


----------



## Maltese

As a soon to be retiree I've enjoyed reading all the travel tips shared by Nemo 2 and other members. I'll be travelling on my own so does anyone have any special advise for those who have to travel solo?


----------



## Jon_Snow

My wife and I were having a glass of red wine on the beach yesterday and this Princess cruise ship passed by, bathed in the light of the setting sun. On its way to Alaska I would guess. We could hear music coming from the ship.

View attachment 569


----------



## Cal

Great pic Jon, thx for sharing. Eventually my wife and I will go on that cruise, but with Norwegian. 

We will wave as we go by!


----------



## indexxx

Maltese said:


> As a soon to be retiree I've enjoyed reading all the travel tips shared by Nemo 2 and other members. I'll be travelling on my own so does anyone have any special advise for those who have to travel solo?


I always recommend Rick Steve's guidebooks if you go to Europe.


----------



## Nemo2

Got back yesterday...both of us have acquired bronchitis-type coughs, (doesn't sound (totally) like MERS)......."This too shall pass".

Loved Budapest! We'd give Prague the (slight) edge for their city centre, but overall Budapest comes in a close first.

Spent three good days in Paris.....my lady didn't get to go to the top of the Eiffel Tower......figured the line up would take hours (hate to imagine what it's like in July).......consequently we didn't even attempt to see the catacombs......bloody tourists! :wink:

So, we walked for hours, rode the Metro, went to the market at Puces de Vanes......enjoyable.

(I like Paris, but I'm not as enamored with it as some/many people are/seem to be..................so we wandered around and "Soaked up the ambivalence" :wink: )

Four months, less a day, until we fly to Copenhagen.


----------



## Nemo2

This time out we used Global Airport Parking; did the arrangements/payments online, (verified by phone with the hotel that it was legit), dropped off the car at the Toronto airport Travelodge, caught the hotel's shuttle to the terminal....reversed the process on the way back......saved money in comparison to parking lots we've used previously.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Nemo2 said:


> *1.* acquired *bronchitis*
> *2.* *Loved Budapest!* We'd give Prague the (slight) edge for their city centre, but overall Budapest comes in a close first.
> *3.* (I like Paris, but I'm not as *enamored with it as some/many people*
> *4.* Four months, less a day, until we fly to Copenhagen.


*1.* Take it easy & feel better soon.
*2.* I knew u would! [Haven't visited Prague yet].
*3.* Moi, non plus. IMHO, pour l'amour et l'autre, il ya de villes plus merveilleuses.
*4.* Lucky you!

So tell us or point where is next after København?


----------



## fraser

Prague, Budapest, and Vienna are on our top ten wish list. We always keep an eye open for air fares and travel deals.


----------



## PuckiTwo

Nemo2 said:


> ...both of us have acquired bronchitis-type coughs,


Seems to be a bug travelling through parts of Europe. Had the same when travelling in Southern Germany and Switzerland, just got back 2 weeks ago, lingers on quite a while, was on three different kinds of antibiotics. Be careful and go to a doctor - could turn into pneumonia.


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> So tell us or point where is next after København?


1) Bronchitis can, apparently, linger and linger.........and neither of us tends to display much acquiescence when it comes to 'illness'...we want to push it aside and get going.
2) Prague is definitely worth a visit - funny, it's only relatively recently that I've started to appreciate, (albeit in small doses), large cities, (there's an overriding similarity with them all); in the past I've generally been far more attracted to smaller centres.
3) _à chacun son goût_ 
4) Indeed...I've always considered myself fortunate........great rewards for little effort.....what's not to like?

The København trip, approx 4 1/2 weeks in all, is it for this year............but we do have our eyes on the Baltics for (perhaps) next year's pre-season.


----------



## Nemo2

PuckiTwo said:


> Seems to be a bug travelling through parts of Europe. Had the same when travelling in Southern Germany and Switzerland, just got back 2 weeks ago, lingers on quite a while, was on three different kinds of antibiotics. Be careful and go to a doctor - could turn into pneumonia.


This is exactly what we've been thinking........I'm loath to take antibiotics, (or medication in general for that matter), but if it's not gone, or on its way to being gone, within a week (or so) that may be the most prudent course of action....(that'd be a first).


----------



## Nemo2

fraser said:


> We always keep an eye open for air fares and travel deals.


 On a par with the motto my wife and I formulated for ourselves, _Combibo is sursum ranunculus_, this is the precept to which we adhere wholeheartedly! :encouragement:


----------



## Jon_Snow

Cal said:


> Great pic Jon, thx for sharing. Eventually my wife and I will go on that cruise, but with Norwegian.
> 
> We will wave as we go by!


I admit to knowing next to nothing about cruises. Is Norwegian considered the best? My wife and I want to do an Alaskan cruise one day - I don't expect to like cruising much, but it's one of those things I think you have to try at least once in your life.


----------



## Money We Have

Funny enough I'm going to Budapest next week. Also going to Istanbul, Amsterdam and Brussels


----------



## indexxx

When in Brussels, eat the sprouts! :biggrin:

Kidding- When in Brussels, day trips to Ghent and Bruges are musts.


----------



## Nemo2

As threatened...the excruciatingly boring pics of our trip:

http://1drv.ms/So4Ebv

Click on first pic to activate.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Nagyon, nagyon gyönyörű [szép]. 

I took a quick look, but I'll have a 2nd one.

Thanks Nemo for sharing with us!


----------



## fraser

very nice. thank you for posting these


----------



## kcowan

Just got back from a trip to Guanajuato MX. It was the number one mining producer for gold and silver in the 1500s. They have converted many of the old tunnels into underground roads, freeing up most of the city for walking. The streets are very reminiscent of Europe. Lots of trees an very well-kept. It is a UNESCO World Heritage site.

Here is a blog that covers the highlights:
Guanajuato


----------



## Jon_Snow

I'll admit that I have not had the urge to venture from our place in Los Cabos and explore the rest of Mexico (safety concerns being the main factor) but Guanajuato looks amazing... thanks for that Kcowan.


----------



## Toronto.gal

kcowan said:


> Just got back from a trip to Guanajuato MX. It was the number one mining producer for gold and silver in the 1500s. They have converted many of the old tunnels into underground roads, freeing up most of the city for walking. The streets are very reminiscent of Europe. Lots of trees an very well-kept. It is a UNESCO World Heritage site.
> 
> Here is a blog that covers the highlights:
> Guanajuato


Thank you for that! Very interesting & wow at those beautifully colourful images, especially that Jaracanda purple tree, and right next to the 'La vida sin ti' restaurant [life without you]....was the food that great there?


----------



## kcowan

It is a very Mexican town not oriented to Canucks at all. So the food tended to be very regional Mexican. I had a fusilli with shrimp one night that could have been served in an Italian restaurant. I had a burger and fries that could have been made anywhere. The hotel served us fine food but the average restaurant was catering to their Mexican clientele. We are head north next weekend so we were fine.

As you can tell, there are many outdoor restaurants for people watching. And the weather is fabulous all year round. We drove but if we did it again, I would take the bus. Buses are excellent and the local bus in town went right by our door. The altitude is 6600 feet so climbing can be a problem for us sea level folks.

A sampling of our pictures


----------



## kcowan

BTW the Jacarandas was beyond prime by about 3 weeks but the tabuchina was wonderful in its full crimson/orange. It seems that there is always some plant just ready to provide joy.

The birds are amazing.


----------



## Nemo2

kcowan said:


> A sampling of our pictures


+1 Looks great!


----------



## Nemo2

Just checked the price of the TransAtlantic sector of our upcoming cruise, (for which we paid $399), it's currently being offered @ $859.........(to paraphrase Hannibal Smith from the A-Team "I love it when a DEAL (plan) comes together".


----------



## Homerhomer

We will be doing Florida trip in July/August, in total we have 16 days, at the moment the plan is to drive straight to Fort Myers where we will stay majority of the time, we want to visit Miami, everglades, and on the way back stop for 2 or three days in Washington. No small kids involved just adults, apart from beach or shopping (wife likes shopping, I cringe just at the thought of it) we like sightseeing, nature (photography for me), and are looking for suggestions on what is a must and worth visiting, and what was a disappointment and can be skipped.

I think many of you have visited Florida on many occasions so looking for tips ;-)


----------



## Nemo2

Me, I'd avoid Florida, substitute the Everglades for the Okefenokee in Georgia, (near Waycross), go the the Outer Banks around Cape Hatteras in NC, come back up through the Smoky Mountains.........oh, in D.C. you can spend the entire time in the Smithsonian and still not see everything.

Bon Voyage!


----------



## Homerhomer

Thanks Nemo, but we are going to Florida, never been there so if we didn't go there this time we would want to go sometime in the future, and my buddy is letting me stay in his condo ;-)


----------



## Nemo2

Homerhomer said:


> Thanks Nemo, but we are going to Florida, never been there so if we didn't go there this time we would want to go sometime in the future, and my buddy is letting me stay in his condo ;-)


On the way back, heading towards D.C., both Charleston (around the Battery and/or Fort Sumter) & (the old section of ) Savannah (if you haven't already been), would give you a break from driving.


----------



## kcowan

John's Pass on St Petes beach
Fort Lauderdale canal trip - see how the 1% live
South Beach - see where the US is headed with immigration
Everglades - take a jet boat ride
St Armand's Circle shopping
Venice Beach for lunch
Day at the Beach - Lido Key or Siesta Key
Orlando downtown - see many old Spanish establishments, nothing like Disney zoo


----------



## indexxx

Anybody been to Namibia? I'm thinking about a couple of weeks there and wondering about the best (read: cheapest) way to fly in from Vancouver, and whether a self-guided trip is better than tours. I always do independent travel, but have never been in this part of the world.


----------



## Nemo2

indexxx said:


> Anybody been to Namibia? I'm thinking about a couple of weeks there and wondering about the best (read: cheapest) way to fly in from Vancouver, and whether a self-guided trip is better than tours. I always do independent travel, but have never been in this part of the world.


Haven't been....(it's on the bucket list).......http://www.cnn.com/2013/11/22/travel/namibia-skeleton-coast/ Sure would like to go. :encouragement:


----------



## fraser

No. But we did go to South Africa, Botswana, and Zambia.

South Africa was on the bucket list for quite some time. We decided to go while on an extended vacation in Europe. We flew from Milan to J'burg and back from Capetown to Rome. The fare was $500. each way. We went down on Qatar and back on Turkish. It will be a long, long flight no matter how you do it. 

Keep watching KLM for sales. They often do discount fares to Africa....especially if KLM flies into you home airport.


----------



## fraser

Homerhomer...we have spent a fair amount of time in Florida-Atlantic and Gulf coasts. It is fine as a winter destination. St. Augustine was very nice, as was Daytona beach.

We really enjoyed Charleston, SC and to a lesser extent Savannah, GA. You can buy a tourist pass in Charleston that will give you admission to a number of historic plantations all the way up to Beaufort. We also very much enjoyed Hilton Head. I would also recommend the Boston area. Lots to see.


----------



## Nemo2

fraser said:


> No. But we did go to South Africa, Botswana, and Zambia.
> 
> South Africa was on the bucket list for quite some time. We decided to go while on an extended vacation in Europe. We flew from Milan to J'burg and back from Capetown to Rome. The fare was $500. each way. We went down on Qatar and back on Turkish. It will be a long, long flight no matter how you do it.
> 
> Keep watching KLM for sales. They often do discount fares to Africa....especially if KLM flies into you home airport.


Long flight is right......we flew _South African_ to Jozi and then _Air Botswana_ to Maun...tiring. Very.

How was _Turkish_? When we're price shopping they often come up as one of the cheapest.....(routing through Istanbul though would likely have been no more inconvenient than when we used _Aeroflot_ to go to Rome and went via Moscow.)


----------



## fraser

We like Turkish air. We have also used them for flights inside Turkey and have used their budget airline-cannot remember if it is Pegasus or Atlas since we have been on both. Great service and we would not hesitate to fly on them again.

IF you go Turkish, and you have a layover in Istanbul they will provide you with a hotel room gratis or will give you a day long tour of Istanbul.


----------



## Nemo2

Thanks Fraser.......if and when the situation arises we won't hesitate to use _Turkish_.........we like to try different airlines just for the experience......(and the few horror stories always make for better anecdotes).


----------



## fraser

As an aside, two years ago we toured Turkey-we needed three flights. We priced them on Kayak and Expedia. Just over $620. each for all three. Then we went to a Turkish site that had an English page. The cost for the identical three flights dropped to $190. each.


----------



## Nemo2

fraser said:


> As an aside, two years ago we toured Turkey-we needed three flights. We priced them on Kayak and Expedia. Just over $620. each for all three. Then we went to a Turkish site that had an English page. The cost for the identical three flights dropped to $190. each.


Good to know...thanks.


----------



## Money We Have

indexxx said:


> When in Brussels, eat the sprouts! :biggrin:
> 
> Kidding- When in Brussels, day trips to Ghent and Bruges are musts.


I'm back and I did make it out to Bruges, quite nice. Similar sort of to Venice but muuuuuch cheaper


----------



## Money We Have

Some of you may know this but some not, I run the blog Moneywehave.com where I specialize in Budget Travel.

Here's a piece I wrote today about Airbnb.com and how it'll help you save money on your next vacation.

http://www.moneywehave.com/save-big-with-airbnb-what-you-need-to-know/


----------



## Nemo2

Money We Have said:


> Here's a piece I wrote today about Airbnb.com and how it'll help you save money on your next vacation.
> 
> http://www.moneywehave.com/save-big-with-airbnb-what-you-need-to-know/


Haven't used them yet....but have used House Trip a number of times, (quite satisfied with them), and will be using Wimdu in Copenhagen this September....all pretty similar it seems.


----------



## Money We Have

Nemo2 said:


> Haven't used them yet....but have used House Trip a number of times, (quite satisfied with them), and will be using Wimdu in Copenhagen this September....all pretty similar it seems.


Yes quite a few similar sites, all being much cheaper than hotels =D Just remember to do your due diligence first =D


----------



## m3s

I used airbnb again. This time to get a room a stone's throw from Juno beach on June 6th. All the hotels were booked for hundreds of miles, entire fields were full of tents. The host was a fashion student from Paris on summer vacation.

You can get a much better experience at a fraction of the cost. Like Uber and the taxis, I can see this app enraging the hotels as it picks up steam. (I've seen Airbnb advertised on race car driver's suits and in the Paris metro now..)


----------



## Money We Have

m3s said:


> I used airbnb again. This time to get a room a stone's throw from Juno beach on June 6th. All the hotels were booked for hundreds of miles, entire fields were full of tents. The host was a fashion student from Paris on summer vacation.
> 
> You can get a much better experience at a fraction of the cost. Like Uber and the taxis, I can see this app enraging the hotels as it picks up steam. (I've seen Airbnb advertised on race car driver's suits and in the Paris metro now..)


I love Airbnb and I respect that they are trying to prevent fraud by asking for government issued ID's as verification but I also don't like it for potential identity theft problems.


----------



## Money We Have

Shameless plug to my own article here but it might interest those who are looking to save on travel

How I Saved $1,450 on Airfare

Funny enough it was for my flights between Budapest and Amsterdam. 

If posting links to my own work is against the rules here someone let me know and I'll stop.


----------



## Nemo2

Money We Have said:


> Shameless plug to my own article here but it might interest those who are looking to save on travel
> 
> How I Saved $1,450 on Airfare
> 
> Funny enough it was for my flights between Budapest and Amsterdam.
> 
> If posting links to my own work is against the rules here someone let me know and I'll stop.


Good article Barry......it's pretty much how we operate. :encouragement:


Edited to add: Here's a site that identifies alternate airports within a region:

http://www.mapsofworld.com/international-airports/


----------



## Money We Have

Nemo2 said:


> Good article Barry......it's pretty much how we operate. :encouragement:
> 
> 
> Edited to add: Here's a site that identifies alternate airports within a region:
> 
> http://www.mapsofworld.com/international-airports/


That's a great link, thanks for sharing, I need to incorporate that into a future blog post.


----------



## fraser

We use budget airline in Europe on occasion but you need to be careful and compare apples to apples. Last year we flew from Porto-Rome. The budget airlines appeared lower cost. But after adding admin, cc fees, baggage, the discount airlines were more expensive than TAP. 

The other issue that you need to watch with budget lines is the number of flights each day on your itinerary. If there is only one, and a flight gets cancelled, you are out of luck. More than once we have paid just a very little more, 5-10 percent, to fly on a major simply because of the assurance of getting to our destination on time or at least on the same day. They had multiple flights to our destination each day. Some of the discounters have terrible on time reputations-others are very good. 

You can also get discounted fares from people like Air Transat from time to time. On our Toronto-Rome one way trip, the stop in Porto was a result of a low fare from Toronto, $368 on Transat, and a good fare to Rome on TAP. And Porto was wonderful. It pays to be flexible and know your options. But you have to watch the details.


----------



## Nemo2

fraser said:


> You can also get discounted fares from people like Air Transat from time to time. On our Toronto-Rome one way trip, the stop in Porto was a result of a low fare from Toronto, $368 on Transat


Agreed....we managed to find a discounted Air Transat flight Toronto-Barcelona last year.......half the asking price of alternate airlines for the days before and after the flight we opted for.........(pretty much paid for our House Trip accommodation in Barcelona for a week).


----------



## Money We Have

Nemo2 said:


> Agreed....we managed to find a discounted Air Transat flight Toronto-Barcelona last year.......half the asking price of alternate airlines for the days before and after the flight we opted for.........(pretty much paid for our House Trip accommodation in Barcelona for a week).


That is prime reason I prefer to use charters or discount airlines. Any money I save on airfare I usually use it on the ground instead (assuming it doesn't go over my budget)


----------



## Nemo2

Since the clock is (still) ticking, and having noticed that medical insurance rates climb precipitiously as one passes/reaches various milestones, we have, (even before we embark on our Fall voyage), placed a deposit on the following trip next Spring:

Sat	Apr	11	Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic 10:00pm
Sun	Apr	12	La Romana (Casa de Campo), Dominican Republic	7:00am	10:00pm
Mon	Apr	13	St. Maarten	12:30pm	7:30pm
Tue	Apr	14	Fort-de-France, Martinique	11:30am	6:30pm
Wed	Apr	15	At Sea 
Thu	Apr	16	At Sea 
Fri	Apr	17	At Sea 
Sat	Apr	18	At Sea 
Sun	Apr	19	At Sea 
Mon	Apr	20	At Sea 
Tue	Apr	21	At Sea 
Wed	Apr	22	At Sea 
Thu	Apr	23	Gibraltar, UK Territory	Noon	8:00pm
Fri	Apr	24	At Sea 
Sat	Apr	25	Barcelona, Spain	8:00am	

Aboard the Croisières de France _Horizon_ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CDF_Croisières_de_France

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aniQBX8QrM0 

'Plan' (ha ha), is to spend a couple nights in Barcelona, (grab some of that fine Israeli hummus), and then head out for Madrid? Lisbon? Or...or...or....


----------



## m3s

I motorbiked around Spain/Portugal in April last year. You get more for less on average in Portugal than in Spain, but you can find great deals in Spain as well. Covadonga and Picos de Europa was the highlight for me. In April that region is in bloom while the mountains are still snow capped. I was following tips from a cop I'd met at tapas and had no expectations at all. I would say it's even better than the alps and certainly much cheaper.. There is this beautiful little village Caín down a narrow mountain road - paradise. San Sebastian is a stunning city with a huge beach and lots of cheap rooms. Maybe some tourists are scared off by the Basque people or something? I have to say I enjoyed it more than Paris. Pamplona is also nearby and the list goes on and on. Overall I liked the NW of Iberia more than the med side, could be personal preference.


----------



## PuckiTwo

Nemo2 said:


> ........and having noticed that medical insurance rates climb precipitiously as one passes/reaches various milestones, we have, (even before we embark on our Fall voyage), placed a deposit on the following trip next Spring:/QUOTE]
> 
> Nemo2, does placing a deposit on next spring's trip help with the medical insurance rates?


----------



## Nemo2

PuckiTwo said:


> Nemo2, does placing a deposit on next spring's trip help with the medical insurance rates?


No.......but I'll be (with luck) 72 in September.....after age 76 the premiums jump by about 50%, and after 80 they're about 240% of the 71-75 rates, IF I'm still (here and) in the same overall health by that age......so we figure "Git 'er done".


----------



## Nemo2

m3s said:


> San Sebastian is a stunning city with a huge beach and lots of cheap rooms. Maybe some tourists are scared off by the Basque people or something? I have to say I enjoyed it more than Paris. Pamplona is also nearby and the list goes on and on. Overall I liked the NW of Iberia more than the med side, could be personal preference.


Three of us drove down through that way 51 years ago....(1963 and we had a right hand drive 1939 4 cylinder British Ford).....heading through Portugal.....then up along the Spanish Med coast heading east in the general direction of Australia........(places, primarily in Spain but also to a lesser degree Portugal, that were then tiny fishing villages later became Godawful condo purgatories).


----------



## indexxx

m3s said:


> I motorbiked around Spain/Portugal in April last year. You get more for less on average in Portugal than in Spain... San Sebastian is a stunning city with a huge beach and lots of cheap rooms. Maybe some tourists are scared off by the Basque people or something? I have to say I enjoyed it more than Paris. Pamplona is also nearby and the list goes on and on. Overall I liked the NW of Iberia more than the med side, could be personal preference.


Portugal is really underrated for sure. The ruins at Sintra are amazing.
In Basque country I really liked Bilbao for some reason- very unique city.


----------



## fraser

Just booked the late Dec. part of our winter trip-the flight to Thailand. Six weeks in Thailand, Malaysia and then on to Australia. Back in late March (maybe) when hopefully most of the snow will be gone.


----------



## Nemo2

fraser said:


> Just booked the late Dec. part of our winter trip-the flight to Thailand. Six weeks in Thailand, Malaysia and then on to Australia. Back in late March (maybe) when hopefully most of the snow will be gone.


Been 48 years since I set foot in Oz......say "Hi" for me. :encouragement:


----------



## Money We Have

Nemo2 said:


> No.......but I'll be (with luck) 72 in September.....after age 76 the premiums jump by about 50%, and after 80 they're about 240% of the 71-75 rates, IF I'm still (here and) in the same overall health by that age......so we figure "Git 'er done".


Nemo2,

If you travel yearly you might be able to get a yearly rate from any of the big insurers. Usually the cost of yearly coverage is the same as buying 2 separate packages for 1-2 weeks each.

I'm not 100% sure how it is calculated for seniors but it's something I should look into. I write travel insurance articles from time to time, but in your particular situation I'm not as familiar with what is normal

Oh on a side note Barcelona is my 2nd favourite European city, it was just passed by Istanbul from my recent trip


----------



## Nemo2

^ Thanks Barry....we usually use Medipac, but we'll check out the major insurers.

Istanbul....been 28 years since I was there last, (and 51 years since the time before that).........brought my late wife's parents into Athens from Canada, rented a car, left it at a restaurant on the Greek side of the border, (paid them a couple bucks), caught a bus into Istanbul....stayed at the Pera Palace.

Walked along the Bosphorus , gave a fisherman a few dollars to give us a 'cruise' in his little boat.....my wife's father ended up 'driving' it. Fun times.


----------



## Money We Have

Nemo2 said:


> ^ Thanks Barry....we usually use Medipac, but we'll check out the major insurers.
> 
> Istanbul....been 28 years since I was there last, (and 51 years since the time before that).........brought my late wife's parents into Athens from Canada, rented a car, left it at a restaurant on the Greek side of the border, (paid them a couple bucks), caught a bus into Istanbul....stayed at the Pera Palace.
> 
> Walked along the Bosphorus , gave a fisherman a few dollars to give us a 'cruise' in his little boat.....my wife's father ended up 'driving' it. Fun times.


Definitely worth looking into the yearly rate since they would auto charge it to your credit card, age "might" not be a factor depending on the insurer.

Istanbul was much better than my wife and I expected. The culture, the people, the food. Everything was fantastic. I plan on going back one day and seeing more of Turkey. Don't think I would drive though =D


----------



## Money We Have

I just booked Washington DC. Porter had a sale so I managed to get a round trip ticket for $270 each.

Any advice gang?

I'm staying at the Westin Georgetown (through my dad's employee discount)


----------



## Nemo2

Money We Have said:


> I just booked Washington DC. Porter had a sale so I managed to get a round trip ticket for $270 each.
> 
> Any advice gang?
> 
> I'm staying at the Westin Georgetown (through my dad's employee discount)


Smithsonian.


----------



## fraser

I realize that travel insurance is very much age and medical condition dependent.

Last year we travelled out of country for seven months. It was more cost effective for us to purchase a policy with four weeks travel duration per trip and then add days to it. We had to extend it by a few weeks and were easily able to do this by email exchange. Our experience was that bank on line travel insurance offerings were the most expensive and often did not compare well to some of the other offerings in the marketplace.


----------



## Nemo2

^ With whom did you book, if I may ask? (We have, for some time, used _Medipac_; no claims/no health issues, but even their 'best' rates have a sharp age related incline.)


----------



## Money We Have

fraser said:


> I realize that travel insurance is very much age and medical condition dependent.
> 
> Last year we travelled out of country for seven months. It was more cost effective for us to purchase a policy with four weeks travel duration per trip and then add days to it. We had to extend it by a few weeks and were easily able to do this by email exchange. Our experience was that bank on line travel insurance offerings were the most expensive and often did not compare well to some of the other offerings in the marketplace.


Interesting how there's a lot of mixed info, I'm going to contact the travel insurance company I work with to see if they can shed any light on what are good "plans"


----------



## My Own Advisor

@Barry,

The Holocaust museum in DC is very moving and humbling.

Smithsonian museums are great, pick any one or two.

Regarding travel insurance, many CC companies now offer short-term travel insurance as a benefit. I recall the Capital One Aspire World MC has a number of great travel benefits, it includes travel emergency medical and insurance for about 3 weeks I recall under age 65. Over age 65, only about a week though. 

You should be able to get some multi-trip travel insurance fairly easily from many insurers - probably a good way to go if travelling often within a year and for extended periods of time (e.g., > 3 weeks per trip).


----------



## fraser

nemo...we booked with Travel Underwriters. travelunderwriters.com Located in BC.

1 800 663-5389 Our auto insurance folks gave me the lead.

They were very good inasmuch as they took the time to compare the rates for a six month continuous travel policy vs. a one year policy with X week out of the country. The latter was less expensive. They were also flexible inasmuch as we wanted a policy that we could have extended. As it turned out we did extend it for two weeks. 

We did not get a quote from Medipac but have added them to our list for next time. I am just hoping that my pension benefits keep our 60 day out of country medical/evac insurance. My employer has a history of cutting ee benefits over the past 20 years.


----------



## Nemo2

Thanks Fraser......noted. :encouragement:


----------



## indexxx

Any recommends for short-term travel insurance? Just booked a 3-week African trip; I was thinking of BCAA for insurance.


----------



## Nemo2

indexxx said:


> Any recommends for short-term travel insurance? Just booked a 3-week African trip; I was thinking of BCAA for insurance.


As mentioned previously, we've used _Medipac_..................(where are you going?)


----------



## Money We Have

Travel Underwriters is the company I freelance for. Their rates might not be the lowest but usually their coverage is a bit better. Regardless who you choose be sure to read the policy


----------



## fraser

We actually found them to be one of the most cost effective (cost/benefit) based on our age and the length of coverage that we needed.

What lowered our policy to become very competitive was their deductible options. I think at the time we selected at 2/3 or 5K deductible, cannot remember which, and this lowered our premium by 30 percent. If we could have policy with a 10K deductible and a 50/60 percent premium reduction we would look at it. We buy coverage for the high cost medical care and would be happy to self insure for 15-10K if the premium reduction was substantial. I was sixty at the time, my spouse was 59. They asked few questions than most, and as I recall hardly any on my spouse's health. Fortunately, we never had to find out how good their claim service was-and we never hope to either.


----------



## indexxx

Nemo2 said:


> As mentioned previously, we've used _Medipac_..................(where are you going?)


Namibia- 3-weeks of intensive nature photography.


----------



## Nemo2

indexxx said:


> Namibia- 3-weeks of intensive nature photography.


Great.....(I recall you mentioned it before).....have a blast! Looking forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## Homerhomer

indexxx said:


> Namibia- 3-weeks of intensive nature photography.


awesome, have a blast and show us some pics.
Is your trip geared towards photographers? if so is it organized by any specific travel companies.
We are hoping to go to Africa in a year or so, so we are beginning to explore the options.
Thanks


----------



## indexxx

Homerhomer said:


> awesome, have a blast and show us some pics.
> Is your trip geared towards photographers? if so is it organized by any specific travel companies.
> We are hoping to go to Africa in a year or so, so we are beginning to explore the options.
> Thanks


I'm still researching my on-the-ground options. I'm travelling independently; that's my preferred way to travel regardless of where I am! The thing about Namibia is that its relatively easy to do as opposed to Tanzania or Kenya, so with Lonely Planet and a map in hand one can just rent a car or 4WD and hit the road. Nearly everything including game reserves are easily reached by passable roads and there are few restrictions about where you can go. Many South Africans drive across the border and go on camping holidays criss-crossing the country; public transit like trains and buses are not plentiful. But likely I'll use a combination- drive to the areas I want, explore on my own, and when it's warranted and most beneficial I'll find a tour company.

When I get back I'll post a report and the link to my photography website for those who asked.


----------



## Money We Have

Hey guys note that if you're looking for travel medical insurance your work benefits or travel credit card benefits may cover you for a fair amount. That being said you should review your policies to make sure you have enough coverage.


----------



## Cal

^ I have a TD First Class Travel Infinite Visa Card, and it offers coverage for most trips (I think for 7-10 days) when you use the card to book your trip. However the hoops they have you jump through to get reimbursed has a pita factor, although no different from any of the other travel insurance companies.


----------



## Nemo2

Cal said:


> ^ I have a TD First Class Travel Infinite Visa Card, and it offers coverage for most trips (I think for 7-10 days) when you use the card to book your trip. However the hoops they have you jump through to get reimbursed has a pita factor, although no different from any of the other travel insurance companies.


We have one also......seem to recall, (it's been a while), that it's good for 8 days if you're under 65, and 2 days after that.......OK for cross border shopping or somesuch.


----------



## Money We Have

Nemo2 said:


> We have one also......seem to recall, (it's been a while), that it's good for 8 days if you're under 65, and 2 days after that.......OK for cross border shopping or somesuch.


2 days if you're over 65? Good grief that's crap


----------



## Addy

Nemo2 said:


> We have one also......seem to recall, (it's been a while), that it's good for 8 days if you're under 65, and 2 days after that.......OK for cross border shopping or somesuch.


The TD Visa Travel Infinite card was recently (in the past year) updated and I believe it's up to 21 or possibly 30 days coverage. I will double check and report back.

EDIT: Found this on the TD site:

_When you leave your province of residence, you'll automatically be covered for up to $1,000,000 of eligible unexpected emergency medical expenses for up to 15 days if you’re under 65, and 4 days if you’re 65 and older_


----------



## Nemo2

Addy said:


> The TD Visa Travel Infinite card was recently (in the past year) updated and I believe it's up to 21 or possibly 30 days coverage. I will double check and report back.
> 
> EDIT: Found this on the TD site:
> 
> _When you leave your province of residence, you'll automatically be covered for up to $1,000,000 of eligible unexpected emergency medical expenses for up to 15 days if you’re under 65, and 4 days if you’re 65 and older_


Thanks....as I indicated above it's been some years since I looked at it.......would appreciate an update (if there's more to come).


----------



## fraser

You also need to check the policy for medical evacuation. This can be very costly. And travel/living reimbursement for spouse, child that need to be with the person who is ill. Especially important if you are on a cruise.

Also check for exclusions. Certain activities are usually excluded. These policies are written by and for the insurance companies!


----------



## Money We Have

Hey Gang,

I was featured in The Toronto Star today for their article 'Faster ways to find a cheaper flight'

At the end of the article is a list of 5 websites I use to help me save money on travel.


----------



## Nemo2

^ :encouragement:


----------



## Money We Have

This thread started with talk about Budapest, I finally got around to posting my pix to my site.

http://www.moneywehave.com/budapest-travel-blog/

Loved the city, but definitely could have done it all in just 3 days


----------



## fraser

Just booked a fall trip to Europe in Sept/Oct. Flying to Vienna, then plan to visit Budapest and Prague. Then down to Malta/Sicily and wherever we decide to go.

So, for those who have been, where is the best city to take a day cruise on the Danube...Prague, Vienna, or Budapest. Thanks!


----------



## humble_pie

Money We Have said:


> This thread started with talk about Budapest, I finally got around to posting my pix to my site.
> 
> http://www.moneywehave.com/budapest-travel-blog/
> 
> Loved the city, but definitely could have done it all in just 3 days



what exceptionally beautiful photographs. A treat to see!

but covering all that in 3 days while taking all those pictures? not just the pick of the litter which is what you've published here on the blog, but all the other photographs - possible hundreds - that didn't quite make the cut because they were not as choice?

surely it would be difficult to accomplish in 3 days ... a visitor could race around like a professional photographer on assignment ... castle clickclick ... houses of parliament clickclickclick ... matthias church clickityclick ... ruin bar clickityclack ... but where would be the flavour that comes from quietly & accurately soaking up the atmosphere?


----------



## Nemo2

humble_pie said:


> surely it would be difficult to accomplish in 3 days ... a visitor could race around like a professional photographer on assignment ... castle clickclick ... houses of parliament clickclickclick ... matthias church clickityclick ... ruin bar clickityclack ... but where would be the flavour that comes from quietly & accurately soaking up the atmosphere?


Have to agree.......we spent 8 days there, (minus 2 for day trips, so 6 actually), and didn't get tired of just ambling around......(one day in Rome last year we walked for over 11 hours straight.......saw lots, but it was go-go-go).


----------



## Nemo2

fraser said:


> Just booked a fall trip to Europe in Sept/Oct. Flying to Vienna, then plan to visit Budapest and Prague. Then down to Malta/Sicily and wherever we decide to go.
> 
> So, for those who have been, where is the best city to take a day cruise on the Danube...Prague, Vienna, or Budapest. Thanks!


Great trip. :encouragement: (Maybe Budapest?)


----------



## humble_pie

fraser your trip sounds magnificent, esp the malta/sicily finale.

nemo i don't suppose you'd actually want to do this - too much looking after other people while travelling - but imho you could certainly build a successful business running low-cost high-culture travel trips for retired adults.

there may be licenses involved, which would be another negative. Plus i don't see how some of the clever low-cost features you discover - for example finding short-term rental housing in euro cities or booking early on re-positioning cruises - would have extra $$ from which they could pay you a decent trailing commission in return for bringing them bulk business.

perhaps a younger travel agency that's already up & running in the sector could engage you as a consultant? you have so much niche information to share & i believe there's a market for it. 

there are tour groups offering high-end walking/biking/culture tours in europe but any i've heard of are expensive. Surely there's a market for interesting, out-of-the-way senior travel on a budget, though.


----------



## Nemo2

humble_pie said:


> for example finding short-term rental housing in euro cities or booking early on re-positioning cruises


There are quite a number of websites available for international 'lower cost' accommodation, and I suspect the target demographic, (considering the people we've encountered who undertake this level of travel), would be overwhelmingly DIYers indisposed to paying a penny more than they have to.........(besides, I stopped working 25 1/2 years ago and would be exceedingly loath to return. :wink: ).

Also, WRT the repositioning cruises, it's not just 'booking early', since prices can fluctuate, (and re-fluctuate), both upwards and downwards.......the 'secret' (if indeed there _is_ a 'secret') is to have a rough idea of previous high & lows, and if the individual cruise lines permit penalty free cancellations/rebookings should the price of the voyage you're scheduled to be on drop below the price you previously agreed to.......this often requires frequent monitoring, as prices have been known to drop for a day and then rebound.

As with stock trading....never be too eager to buy, (or too eager to sell)......and cruises are like buses....there'll be another one along shortly.


----------



## humble_pie

i guess for a DIYer managing one's travels is every bit as challenging as managing one's investments

but i think you're right, when one gets down to this level of budget travel those inclined will not pay a penny extra


----------



## heyjude

fraser said:


> Just booked a fall trip to Europe in Sept/Oct. Flying to Vienna, then plan to visit Budapest and Prague. Then down to Malta/Sicily and wherever we decide to go.
> 
> So, for those who have been, where is the best city to take a day cruise on the Danube...Prague, Vienna, or Budapest. Thanks!


I visited all three cities this spring on a land-cruise package with Avalon Waterways. It was a wonderful trip. My favourite city was Budapest, with Prague a close second.

Your question is easily answered since Prague lies on the Vltava River, which flows into the Elbe. So "you can't get there from here"! (at least by boat). We travelled from Nuremberg (on the Main-Danube canal) to Prague by coach. If I remember correctly, it was a 3 hour journey on the highway.

My recommendation for a day cruise would be to travel from Vienna southeast to the Wachau Region in lower Austria. This is a highly scenic part of the Danube which includes the wonderful Benedictine Abbey at Melk and the very pretty village of Durnstein (called the pearl of the Danube).


----------



## Money We Have

humble_pie said:


> what exceptionally beautiful photographs. A treat to see!
> 
> but covering all that in 3 days while taking all those pictures? not just the pick of the litter which is what you've published here on the blog, but all the other photographs - possible hundreds - that didn't quite make the cut because they were not as choice?
> 
> surely it would be difficult to accomplish in 3 days ... a visitor could race around like a professional photographer on assignment ... castle clickclick ... houses of parliament clickclickclick ... matthias church clickityclick ... ruin bar clickityclack ... but where would be the flavour that comes from quietly & accurately soaking up the atmosphere?


Yes I just picked out my favourite pictures. I was there for 4 days total, I did everything I wanted in 3 days, and probably could have done it in two if I REALLY wanted. Before when I went to cities I used to go to every museum possible but now I'm happy going to just one or 2. My preference these days is to casually stroll around, drop into local cafes to relax and people watch. Overall I think 3 days was good but I am still young and tend to have more stamina while travelling


----------



## fraser

heyjude...will follow your advice on Wachau region and have done some research. We are close ended in that we have now committed for a Prague-Malta flight. We are very flexible and my actually have one or two extra days in our sched at the Prague end. That may mean a day trip or two-perhaps we will go to Dresden. Early days yet.


----------



## indexxx

Leaving for Namibia tomorrow!


----------



## Nemo2

indexxx said:


> Leaving for Namibia tomorrow!


Have a great time....looking forward to the pics/stories!


----------



## Homerhomer

Nemo2 said:


> Have a great time....looking forward to the pics/stories!


Same here, this looks like a trip of the life time, have a blast, I am really looking forward to see the photographs.

On another pleasant note I am leaving on my vacation in less than 48 hours, not Namibia but still a vacation, can't wait.


----------



## Addy

All this travel talk has me daydreaming at work... sigh.

Does anyone here mind me asking how much these memorable trips cost? I'm assuming (based on two adults no children going on the trip) most big trips are a minimum of $5,000.


----------



## Nemo2

Addy said:


> Does anyone here mind me asking how much these memorable trips cost? I'm assuming (based on two adults no children going on the trip) most big trips are a minimum of $5,000.


We have the (rough) figures for our two transatlantic repositioning cruises last Fall.......(cheap flights/discounted cruises/cheap accommodation/medical/no pissing money away/etc).......

- One week Barcelona, 14 day cruise, 2 nights Ft. Lauderdale (decided that spending the same overall amount in hotel fees and getting a cheap flight was a better deal than grabbing the first (more costly) flight to Toronto) approx $4,500

- Two nights Rome, (plus one night Civitavecchia), 15 day cruise, (one night Ft. Lauderdale), approx $4,200

Upcoming: Flight to Copenhagen/3 nights Copenhagen), 28 days on ship, Iceland tour, parking (Toronto), medical, flight Florida-Toronto.......estimate approx $7,200

YMMV


----------



## Addy

Nemo2 said:


> We have the (rough) figures for our two transatlantic repositioning cruises last Fall.......(cheap flights/discounted cruises/cheap accommodation/medical/no pissing money away/etc).......
> 
> - One week Barcelona, 14 day cruise, 2 nights Ft. Lauderdale (decided that spending the same overall amount in hotel fees and getting a cheap flight was a better deal than grabbing the first (more costly) flight to Toronto) approx $4,500
> 
> - Two nights Rome, (plus one night Civitavecchia), 15 day cruise, (one night Ft. Lauderdale), approx $4,200
> 
> Upcoming: Flight to Copenhagen/3 nights Copenhagen), 28 days on ship, Iceland tour, parking (Toronto), medical, flight Florida-Toronto.......estimate approx $7,200
> 
> YMMV


You, Sir, are my hero. This is exactly how I envision my husband and I travelling once we retire.


----------



## Nemo2

Addy said:


> You, Sir, are my hero. .


Wow, from zero to hero in one swell foop.


----------



## Money We Have

Addy said:


> All this travel talk has me daydreaming at work... sigh.
> 
> Does anyone here mind me asking how much these memorable trips cost? I'm assuming (based on two adults no children going on the trip) most big trips are a minimum of $5,000.


My wife and I budget $7,800 a year for vacations. Yes sounds like a lot and it probably is but currently we have no kids and no mortgage (we rent) we purposely have a higher travel budget because we figured now is the time to travel before we have kids. We have also been to some pretty cool places e.g. Asia, Middle East, South America.

Once we have kids and a mortgage that budget will be greatly reduced but over the years I've learned how to save money when travelling, as Nemo2 has pointed out one of the best ways to have a vacation on a reasonable budget is to not piss away your money.


----------



## fraser

How much you spend varies considerably based on where you go, when you travel, how you travel etc. and on currency. Europe is more expensive, and different, than Thailand. And the costs in Europe can vary greatly by where you go.

Also depends on what kind of a traveller you are. We are flexible and tend to take advantage of any good offers. We leave for Europe in early Sept. for 7 weeks or so. The last few weeks are wide open. Not certain what we will do. If we see an attractive offer to one of the places on our bucket list we will grab it.


----------



## Homerhomer

Nemo2 said:


> We have the (rough) figures for our two transatlantic repositioning cruises last Fall.......(cheap flights/discounted cruises/cheap accommodation/medical/no pissing money away/etc).......
> 
> - One week Barcelona, *14 day cruise*, 2 nights Ft. Lauderdale (decided that spending the same overall amount in hotel fees and getting a cheap flight was a better deal than grabbing the first (more costly) flight to Toronto) approx $4,500
> 
> - Two nights Rome, (plus one night Civitavecchia),* 15 day cruise*, (one night Ft. Lauderdale), approx $4,200
> 
> Upcoming: Flight to Copenhagen/3 nights Copenhagen), *28 days on ship*, Iceland tour, parking (Toronto), medical, flight Florida-Toronto.......estimate approx $7,200
> 
> YMMV


Captain Nemo likes to spent his time on the ship ;-)

For a couple these seems to be very reasonable prices, going to a cottage in Wasaga Beach may cost you almost the same.


----------



## Nemo2

Homerhomer said:


> Captain Nemo likes to spent his time on the ship ;-)
> 
> For a couple these seems to be very reasonable prices, going to a cottage in Wasaga Beach may cost you almost the same.


Yes, we like being out on the ocean. :wink:

Here's one I just noticed, aboard the French ship we're booked on for the return voyage in the Spring:


#10122 10 days	Nov 26	Malaga, Spain to Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic aboard the Croisières de France (CDF) / Horizon (CDF) -	$407 (base price, p.p. before mandatory 'gratuities'/taxes)


http://repositioningcruise.com/ticker.cfm?r=0


----------



## Money We Have

Nemo2 said:


> Yes, we like being out on the ocean. :wink:
> 
> Here's one I just noticed, aboard the French ship we're booked on for the return voyage in the Spring:
> 
> 
> #10122 10 days	Nov 26	Malaga, Spain to Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic aboard the Croisières de France (CDF) / Horizon (CDF) -	$407 (base price, p.p. before mandatory 'gratuities'/taxes)
> 
> 
> http://repositioningcruise.com/ticker.cfm?r=0


Okay that's impressive, I don't think I could ever convince my wife to cruise.


----------



## Nemo2

Money We Have said:


> I don't think I could ever convince my wife to cruise.


We, and others of our ilk, don't consider ourselves 'cruisers', (absolutely no interest in Caribbean cruises per se, although next Spring we're scheduled to board the aforementioned ship _at_ a Caribbean port); we utilize (for the most part) repositioning transfers as a relatively cheap(er) form of transport, (and certainly a more comfortable/relaxing mode), when compared to flying.

My lady lurks (primarily) on a site for 'cruisers', comprised, for the most part, of people who appear to be obsessed with comparing sizes (cabin sizes, and 'butlers', that is), and 'specialty' restaurants (for an extra fee)........we couldn't care less, and figure that they're subsidizing our cheaper voyages with their (in our opinion, but obviously not theirs) 'excessive expenditures'.......(all part of the budget philosophy  )


----------



## Addy

Nemo2 said:


> Yes, we like being out on the ocean. :wink:
> 
> Here's one I just noticed, aboard the French ship we're booked on for the return voyage in the Spring:
> 
> 
> #10122 10 days	Nov 26	Malaga, Spain to Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic aboard the Croisières de France (CDF) / Horizon (CDF) -	$407 (base price, p.p. before mandatory 'gratuities'/taxes)
> 
> 
> http://repositioningcruise.com/ticker.cfm?r=0


Are there any forums that you, or anyone here, is aware of for frugal travelers for cruises etc? Ideally geared towards Canadians but that's asking a lot of me.

A re-positioning cruise sounds tempting but I know absolutely nothing about it, and hesitate to jump at something I know nothing about (although my portfolio would tell otherwise!  )


----------



## Money We Have

Nemo2 said:


> We, and others of our ilk, don't consider ourselves 'cruisers', (absolutely no interest in Caribbean cruises per se, although next Spring we're scheduled to board the aforementioned ship _at_ a Caribbean port); we utilize (for the most part) repositioning transfers as a relatively cheap(er) form of transport, (and certainly a more comfortable/relaxing mode), when compared to flying.
> 
> My lady lurks (primarily) on a site for 'cruisers', comprised, for the most part, of people who appear to be obsessed with comparing sizes (cabin sizes, and 'butlers', that is), and 'specialty' restaurants (for an extra fee)........we couldn't care less, and figure that they're subsidizing our cheaper voyages with their (in our opinion, but obviously not theirs) 'excessive expenditures'.......(all part of the budget philosophy  )


One of my good friends used to work on a cruise and I was an idiot for not taking up her offer of joining her as a guest 10 years ago. It would have cost me like $300 + my flight, at the time I was just out of college and working part time so I was worried that taking any extended time off would hurt my job prospects. Of course now that I am full time all I want to do is travel.


----------



## Money We Have

Hey Gang,

Here's my picture blog from Amsterdam. This is my 5th time to the city and I still love it, something about just sings to me, it's like time slows down there.

I have family there in case anyone is wondering why I've been so many times.

http://www.moneywehave.com/amsterdam-travel-blog-such-diversity/


----------



## Nemo2

Money We Have said:


> Hey Gang,
> 
> Here's my picture blog from Amsterdam. This is my 5th time to the city and I still love it, something about just sings to me, it's like time slows down there.
> 
> I have family there in case anyone is wondering why I've been so many times.
> 
> http://www.moneywehave.com/amsterdam-travel-blog-such-diversity/


Nice shots Barry.......geez, it was 1969 the last time I was in Amsterdam.......time to revisit! :encouragement:


----------



## Nemo2

Addy said:


> Are there any forums that you, or anyone here, is aware of for frugal travelers for cruises etc? Ideally geared towards Canadians but that's asking a lot of me.
> 
> A re-positioning cruise sounds tempting but I know absolutely nothing about it, and hesitate to jump at something I know nothing about (although my portfolio would tell otherwise!  )


Not really a whole lot to know Addy....you can check out CruiseCritic, but there's an awful lot of 'noise' on there, (bickering about who's been on the most cruises, who's got the best cabin, etc,), but if you can take the time to cut through the crap it's possible to gain some valuable insights......sometimes.

As to the repositioning cruises.....all they are are ships finishing the season in area 'A' and relocating to area 'B' in time to start the season there.......they don't want to sail over with a half empty vessel, so there _are_ deals to be had, ("Some of the time, not all the time", to quote Bob Dylan).

The ones we've been on thus far, (not coincidentally the best deals), have been from Europe to the U.S. (Barcelona, Civitavecchia, and in a couple months Copenhagen, to Florida).......check out VacationsToGo http://repositioningcruise.com/index.cfm monitor the prices, (we've _booked_ a couple we've found there through TD Expedia for the extra travel points and (possibly) slightly lower prices.....although TD Expedia does not handle all lines).

So......find a well priced cruise you think you might enjoy; one that leaves from a place you'd like to see, and stops at ports you'd like to visit.........find a cheap one way flight to the port of departure....get on board and you're set to go!


----------



## Money We Have

Nemo2 said:


> Nice shots Barry.......geez, it was 1969 the last time I was in Amsterdam.......time to revisit! :encouragement:


You're in luck, there's daily flights from Amsterdam to Malaga =D Book a one way ticket to Amsterdam via AirTransat then take the discout carrier to get you Malaga.

http://www.skyscanner.ca/transport/...sterdam-to-malaga-in-november-2014.html?rtn=0


----------



## Nemo2

Money We Have said:


> You're in luck, there's daily flights from Amsterdam to Malaga =D Book a one way ticket to Amsterdam via AirTransat then take the discout carrier to get you Malaga.
> 
> http://www.skyscanner.ca/transport/...sterdam-to-malaga-in-november-2014.html?rtn=0


(Only) 56 days until we leave for Copenhagen, so I doubt we'll take an interim vacation. :wink:

(We do have skyscanner on our favorites bookmark though.)


----------



## My Own Advisor

Must be nice...(again)....Nemo! Maybe next year we'll have enough to travel overseas.


----------



## Nemo2

My Own Advisor said:


> Must be nice...(again)....Nemo! Maybe next year we'll have enough to travel overseas.


They asked for volunteers, so casting aside all concerns for our own personal comfort & well-being, we stepped forward.


----------



## nobleea

We didn't think ourselves cruisers either. We're big adventurers, backpackers. Inlaws gave us a cruise for our wedding present so we did 14 days eastern mediterranean (2009). Loved it. Since then have done a southern caribbean and a baltic sea. Of course, we still do the adventure thing (inca trail, west coast trail, japan) but it's a nice balance. I find cruises are a good buffet - you get a taste of a bunch of different places and can choose where you might want to spend more time in the future. For us, we really liked Aruba and will certainly be returning to Copenhagen and Sweden. Some more time in greek isles too.

Cruises can be quite cheap and very good value if you don't drink too much. We always arrange our own excursions. We always book the cheapest cabin. It's the flights that can kill you. Our 10 day baltic sea cruise was somethign like $800pp, but then the return flights to denmark were easily twice that.

We also always meet some cool couple our age in to the same things and become cruise buddies, dine together, see the shows, etc.


----------



## Nemo2

http://www.airtransat.ca/en/Special...140721_retail_europe_tor_en&utm_content=link2


Air Transat seat sale: Example: Toronto-Rome one way Aug 25th $392.16 (taxes included)


----------



## nobleea

Nemo2 said:


> http://www.airtransat.ca/en/Special...140721_retail_europe_tor_en&utm_content=link2
> 
> 
> Air Transat seat sale: Example: Toronto-Rome one way Aug 25th $392.16 (taxes included)


Anyone here that doesn't already should follow the 'deals' page for your airport. It's put together by one guy who scours the internet for flight deals. Sometimes last minute deals, some times way in advance. The pages are the airport code and deals. So for edmonton (YEG) it's yegdeals.com.
The best deal I ever say was Edmonton to Tokyo return, taxes in for $400. This was 5 yrs ago. Edmonton to New York for $362 was a recent low price.
The deals are sometimes easy and obvious, and other times requires you to book through a certain website portal using a specific methodology. We booked a flight to Puerto Vallarta for $99 (return, taxes not incl) through him.


----------



## Nemo2

^ YYZdeals added to our bookmarks.....thanks. :encouragement:


----------



## My Own Advisor

Helluva deal.


----------



## nobleea

make sure you sign up for the email alerts. Some of the deals last only a few hours or a day at most before the airline sells out or figures out their mistake.


----------



## Money We Have

I used to be a big fan of yyzdeals.com but I feel like airlines are catching on. Most of the deals posted now are pricing errors and as nobleea has mentioned they will last only a few hours before they are gone, and sometimes the airlines won't even honour the prices.

Other times the deals require a long stopover. I'm all for saving money but if I need to spend 24 hours in transit just to save $300 a person I'm not sure if that is really worth my time.

Personally I try to focus on other areas to save money when I travel e.g. not eating out every meal, checking out free attractions, using public transportation and my new favourite, using Airbnb.


----------



## humble_pie

Money We Have said:


> Personally I try to focus on other areas to save money when I travel e.g. not eating out every meal, checking out free attractions, using public transportation and my new favourite, using Airbnb.



MWH you do a good job & even though it looks like you have Airbnb marketing subvention support, nevertheless i'm expecting you as a good journalist to give both sides of a story!

there's a dark side to Airbnb. Citons stories of wholescale trashing of properties. Poor owners return & are devastated.

next, various burgs including new york city & my hometown are not friendly to fast turnover B & B operations. The attorney general of the state of new york is reportedly after the NYC network of property owners, wants to shut em down.

then there is the much saucier theme of the ladies of the night. Reportedly these demoiselles have moved into Airbnb. Reportedly this is why participants are required to surrender their passport numbers & other ID - by non-secured email quel horreur. Right there that's a reason why i for one absolutely would not.

but back to the ladies. Idly flipping through listings in a major canadian city, i came across one where dominant older sister referred pointedly to her much younger sister & roommate. Photo was supplied. Younger sister was jolie, alright. There didn't appear to be a family resemblance to older sister, who wrote that les 2 soeurs enjoy "interacting" with their guests. Even, she confided, "innovative" interactions ...

it left me sorta wondering


----------



## Money We Have

humble_pie said:


> MWH you do a good job & even though it looks like you have Airbnb marketing subvention support, nevertheless i'm expecting you as a good journalist to give both sides of a story!
> 
> there's a dark side to Airbnb. Citons stories of wholescale trashing of properties. Poor owners return & are devastated.
> 
> next, various burgs including new york city & my hometown are not friendly to fast turnover B & B operations. The attorney general of the state of new york is reportedly after the NYC network of property owners, wants to shut em down.
> 
> then there is the much saucier theme of the ladies of the night. Reportedly these demoiselles have moved into Airbnb. Reportedly this is why participants are required to surrender their passport numbers & other ID - by non-secured email quel horreur. Right there that's a reason why i for one absolutely would not.
> 
> but back to the ladies. Idly flipping through listings in a major canadian city, i came across one where dominant older sister referred pointedly to her much younger sister & roommate. Photo was supplied. Younger sister was jolie, alright. There didn't appear to be a family resemblance to older sister, who wrote that les 2 soeurs enjoy "interacting" with their guests. Even, she confided, "innovative" interactions ...
> 
> it left me sorta wondering


Fair points, I can only speak about my personal experiences and I have only dealt with good hosts and as I respect peoples property I leave every place I stay in good condition and clean up after myself.

I agree if there are laws in place in certain cities against cites like airbnb e.g. New York City and New Orleans then yes they should not be allowed to operate but at the same time I do think some of these laws are outdated and they should at least review them. Just like how Uber has been getting backlash I think the different parties should talk about it.

I am definitely not a fan of giving Airbnb a photo of any ID and I believe currently it is still not mandatory. If it is mandatory I would switch to VRBO where it is not required.

There's obviously people using Airbnb for illegal activities but as someone who is just looking for cheaper accommodations I do my own due diligence by only selecting hosts that are well reviewed and easy to contact.


----------



## Nemo2

Money We Have said:


> I do my own due diligence by only selecting hosts that are well reviewed and easy to contact.


Thus far we have only used HouseTrip & Wimdu; prior to selection we give greater attention to those properties that have garnered higher ratings by former visitors, (comments/ratings are routed through the agencies which eliminates/reduces the possibility of fake testimonials).


----------



## Nemo2

Help requested: We travel with a small laptop which serves us well with e-mails, Skype, etc........so far, so good........we don't have a cell phone, we have never needed or wanted a cell phone......_however_.....it appears to be becoming increasingly necessary to have one, (airport shuttles in the US/elsewhere, contacting apartment owners in Europe, that type of thing).........and payphones are like Sasquatches...you rarely see one.

So.....question is.......can anyone recommend an unlocked cell phone/global & international SIMs that can be used primarily outside Canada (we'd likely have zero, or close to zero, need for it at home).........simple phone for making simple calls, (no webcam views of Venus, etc), wherein the minutes purchased are/can be held over from year to year without the necessity of signing on for some kind of 'plan'.

To iterate......we know zero about cell phones, and wouldn't be investigating them now if we weren't forced into it......(no desire to walk around supermarkets saying loudly "I'm in the freezer section...what kind of toilet paper do we use?")

Thanks.


----------



## Money We Have

Nemo2 said:


> So.....question is.......can anyone recommend an unlocked cell phone/global & international SIMs that can be used primarily outside Canada (we'd likely have zero, or close to zero, need for it at home).........simple phone for making simple calls, (no webcam views of Venus, etc), wherein the minutes purchased are/can be held over from year to year without the necessity of signing on for some kind of 'plan'.
> 
> To iterate......we know zero about cell phones, and wouldn't be investigating them now if we weren't forced into it......(no desire to walk around supermarkets saying loudly "I'm in the freezer section...what kind of toilet paper do we use?")
> 
> Thanks.


Nemo2,

I recommend the Google Nexus 5, since you buy it directly from google it comes unlocked and at $349 you are getting a solid phone for a reasonable price. It's actually one of the better phones on the market and will work all over the world.

As far as SIM's / Data are concerned outside of North America it's very cheap to get a phone / data plan but that requires slightly additional research about which carrier to go with depending on which country you're in. Off the top of my head, in Europe Vodaphone is popular especially if you're going to visit multiple countries. In Asia phone/data plans are so cheap it doesn't even matter which company you go with and you can usually purchase a SIM within the airport. Usually a quick look on Tripadvisor will show you which carrier is best.

The Nexus does have a camera so you could do Skype if you so desired from wifi. In parts of Asia I was able to purchase wifi cards which allowed me to use wifi on their network, this was even cheaper than getting a data plan

Also note that if you have a google account you can simply save locations on your maps and it carries over to your phone. In other words you can have a map with GPS on you at all times, there is no need for a paper map. Just remember to cache the map when you have a wifi connection.


----------



## heyjude

Nemo2 said:


> Help requested: We travel with a small laptop which serves us well with e-mails, Skype, etc........so far, so good........we don't have a cell phone, we have never needed or wanted a cell phone......_however_.....it appears to be becoming increasingly necessary to have one, (airport shuttles in the US/elsewhere, contacting apartment owners in Europe, that type of thing).........and payphones are like Sasquatches...you rarely see one.
> 
> So.....question is.......can anyone recommend an unlocked cell phone/global & international SIMs that can be used primarily outside Canada (we'd likely have zero, or close to zero, need for it at home).........simple phone for making simple calls, (no webcam views of Venus, etc), wherein the minutes purchased are/can be held over from year to year without the necessity of signing on for some kind of 'plan'.
> 
> To iterate......we know zero about cell phones, and wouldn't be investigating them now if we weren't forced into it......(no desire to walk around supermarkets saying loudly "I'm in the freezer section...what kind of toilet paper do we use?")
> 
> Thanks.


I was recently in Ireland and I purchased a very simple Nokia 106 (http://www.nokia.com/global/products/phone/106/) for 35 Euros. This includes the phone and 10 Euro's worth of calls on the Meteor network (meteor.ie). As of a few weeks ago, there are no roaming charges within Europe. So all I need to do is to keep my SIM card active by making a call or topping it up once every six months (which can be done online), and I'm good to go. The Meteor website has a list of key destinations where the phone is ready to use, and basically it's all of Europe, plus the US. You can roam anywhere of course, but in other countries, the phone needs to be set up.

So if you plan to travel to Europe, I think your best move is to buy a simple pay as you go phone after you arrive.


----------



## Nemo2

Thanks for the input guys!

Think the Nexus 5 is perhaps a little beyond our needs, (don't forget, we're only looking at maybe about 6 brief calls in a year); the Nokia sounds very similar to G3's offering, (and they're a Canadian based op)......links for them and Telestial below.......what d'you think?


https://www.g3wireless.com/default.aspx


http://www.telestial.com/gsm_phones.php


----------



## m3s

AFAIK there are still roaming charges in Europe, but they are regulated to be reasonable now. 1 MB roaming costs €0.2 (Bell charges $6/MB CAD) 1 text costs €0.06 (Bell charges $0.75 CAD) and voice is €0.06/min (Bell charges $1.45 CAD in the US)

Pay-as-you-go is very easy and common pretty much anywhere in the world outside of NA. In most countries it's very easy to top up over the phone, at an atm, or at the corner store etc and countries you wouldn't expect have amazing networks as well.

For a cheap travel phone I would grab an unlocked world phone from kijiji etc. People are throwing perfectly good phones away to get the latest and greatest. Dual sim cards are handy for travellers but only if you want to keep a base number for long distance etc and a local PAYG number


----------



## heyjude

m3s said:


> AFAIK there are still roaming charges in Europe, but they are regulated to be reasonable now.


You are correct; roaming charges will not disappear completely till late 2015. 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Union_roaming_regulations


----------



## RBull

Nemo2 said:


> We have the (rough) figures for our two transatlantic repositioning cruises last Fall.......(cheap flights/discounted cruises/cheap accommodation/medical/no pissing money away/etc).......
> 
> - One week Barcelona, 14 day cruise, 2 nights Ft. Lauderdale (decided that spending the same overall amount in hotel fees and getting a cheap flight was a better deal than grabbing the first (more costly) flight to Toronto) approx $4,500
> 
> - Two nights Rome, (plus one night Civitavecchia), 15 day cruise, (one night Ft. Lauderdale), approx $4,200
> 
> Upcoming: Flight to Copenhagen/3 nights Copenhagen), 28 days on ship, Iceland tour, parking (Toronto), medical, flight Florida-Toronto.......estimate approx $7,200
> 
> YMMV


I have to agree with Addy. You're doing well with this.

My wife and I are interested in doing some of this same type of traveling. Will have to read and learn from the "expert".
Have been subscribed to vacations to go for a bit. My folks have used them in the past including several repositioning cruises.


----------



## Nemo2

RBull said:


> I have to agree with Addy. You're doing well with this.


I guess, for us, it has a lot to do with "What do you really _need_".

We read, on Cruise Critic and elsewhere, that many people have to have a balcony/ocean view, (for which they pay, often substantially, more)......we figure that, for the most part, when we're in the cabin we're either in bed or in the shower...so we get the cheapest possible cabin.

Likewise, when renting a studio, (or even a room in a house or an apartment), we want it clean but it doesn't have to be 'large', (and sometimes they're tiny).

New friends from Missouri, with whom we share a 'philosophy', (we met on the Rome-Fla cruise, and are meeting up again in Copenhagen), are in their mid-60s, (younger than me but older than my lady), and schlep from place to place in Europe with backpacks/trundle duffels and often stay in hostels.

(My wife was just reading about people who prefer 'all the trimmings' ('butlers'/concierges) even if it means taking less trips..........me, I don't like being waited on, (we hardly had _any_ maids/servants when I was young :wink: ), and I especially don't want someone hovering over me all the time.......if I want something I can &%$# well get it myself.)


----------



## heyjude

RBull said:


> I have to agree with Addy. You're doing well with this.
> 
> My wife and I are interested in doing some of this same type of traveling. Will have to read and learn from the "expert".
> Have been subscribed to vacations to go for a bit. My folks have used them in the past including several repositioning cruises.


Vacations To Go is not always the best deal. I recently cruised the Danube and, as a single, only did so because my travel agent found a cruise with no single supplement. One American passenger, also a single, had booked through Vacations to Go, and had paid full fare. No matter what the "deal" you still have to comparison shop.


----------



## Nemo2

heyjude said:


> Vacations To Go is not always the best deal. I recently cruised the Danube and, as a single, only did so because my travel agent found a cruise with no single supplement. One American passenger, also a single, had booked through Vacations to Go, and had paid full fare. No matter what the "deal" you still have to comparison shop.


+1 We booked our first repositioning with Vacations to Go, (their web site is great for scoping out what's available), the next two through TD Expedia, (where we were offered a lower price plus additional travel points), and for next Spring we're back with Vacations to Go, since Expedia, inexplicably, does not handle the French line.

But rule #1 is (for everything) comparison shop. :encouragement:

Edited to add: Here's another site: http://www.americandiscountcruises.com/


----------



## RBull

Nemo2 said:


> I guess, for us, it has a lot to do with "What do you really _need_".
> 
> We read, on Cruise Critic and elsewhere, that many people have to have a balcony/ocean view, (for which they pay, often substantially, more)......we figure that, for the most part, when we're in the cabin we're either in bed or in the shower...so we get the cheapest possible cabin.
> 
> Likewise, when renting a studio, (or even a room in a house or an apartment), we want it clean but it doesn't have to be 'large', (and sometimes they're tiny).
> 
> New friends from Missouri, with whom we share a 'philosophy', (we met on the Rome-Fla cruise, and are meeting up again in Copenhagen), are in their mid-60s, (younger than me but older than my lady), and schlep from place to place in Europe with backpacks/trundle duffels and often stay in hostels.
> 
> (My wife was just reading about people who prefer 'all the trimmings' ('butlers'/concierges) even if it means taking less trips..........me, I don't like being waited on, (we hardly had _any_ maids/servants when I was young :wink: ), and I especially don't want someone hovering over me all the time.......if I want something I can &%$# well get it myself.)


Thanks. Your style seems to be about where we are fine with. Comfortable and clean but fancy not needed. We have done fancy travel in our younger years when employed and earning substantially more. We're into more volume and less frills now.

We have a significant number of avion points built that may help with air travel on a number of trips.


----------



## RBull

heyjude said:


> Vacations To Go is not always the best deal. I recently cruised the Danube and, as a single, only did so because my travel agent found a cruise with no single supplement. One American passenger, also a single, had booked through Vacations to Go, and had paid full fare. No matter what the "deal" you still have to comparison shop.


Thanks. 

I didn't mean to suggest VTG was always the best deal or that we wouldn't do any comparison shopping. From my checking it's a pretty good start to work from and an easy resource to search. 

We've got to where we are in early retirement by being fairly prudent with our money and will definitely continue shopping for good value in all things. Not working now gives us lots of flexibility to choose a suitable travel package and great deal and just go with it. 

How did you like the Danube? My BIL wants to travel as 2 couples and do some Europe river cruising which we haven't done before.


----------



## heyjude

RBull said:


> How did you like the Danube? My BIL wants to travel as 2 couples and do some Europe river cruising which we haven't done before.


I was on a 12 day trip which began with two days in Budapest, then one week cruising up to Nuremberg on the Avalon Vista, then a coach to Prague, where we spent 3 days. Some people just flew into Budapest and did the cruise. I had a wonderful experience. I loved both Budapest and Prague, but Vienna, where we docked for 1.5 days, did not impress me so much, probably because it just wasn't enough time for a big city. But the smaller stops, e.g. Melk, Regensburg, Durnstein, and a side trip to Salzburg, were perfect for cruising. Service on the ship was fantastic. I loved the panorama staterooms. On a river cruise, there is a smaller group and you got to know quite a few people. The activities are mostly on shore, your days are very busy if you maximize the excursions, and evening entertainment on the ship is low key, though often excellent. For a culture vulture like me, this was a perfect vacation. One Australian passenger complained that there were "not enough castles" on the Danube, but he was comparing it to the Rhine. You can't please everybody! There were several Canadians, including a foursome (two couples) from Quebec on my trip and they reported that they enjoyed it a great deal.


----------



## fraser

Some of the cruise lines are no longer posting their bargains on VTG. We especially like Celebrity's Tuesday specials.

Although we look at VTG, we usually book through another on line US TA. She has given us very good and very attentive service. We seem to get better on board credits and there is no charge for repricing, changing cabins, or cancelling (as long as it is not inside the cancellation window). We have also had extra discounts as some part of a 'ghost' group on a sailing. If the currency drops, we also get a quote from a Canadian TA-in both USD and CAD since we have credit cards and bank accounts in both currencies. Only once in the past 15 or so has the CAD price/agency been better. 

We are watching for a Med cruise mid-late October. If a good deal pops up in Sept we may just book it. Otherwise we will continue on with a land trip.


----------



## Nemo2

heyjude said:


> "not enough castles"


You can never have too many castles. :wink: (My late wife & I, on two separate R&Rs, went from castle to castle, (thank you Edward I), in Wales, and later to a lesser degree in Ireland......love them!)


----------



## RBull

Great info from all. Thanks.


----------



## Nemo2

RBull said:


> We have a significant number of avion points built that may help with air travel on a number of trips.


We have the TD _Infinite_ counterpart of the RBC Visa, charge literally everything and apply any/all accumulated points whenever possible.


----------



## heyjude

Nemo2 said:


> We have the TD _Infinite_ counterpart of the RBC Visa, charge literally everything and apply any/all accumulated points whenever possible.


I recently switched to this card from CIBC Aeroplan and it would be helpful to know how much value the points have.


----------



## Nemo2

heyjude said:


> I recently switched to this card from CIBC Aeroplan and it would be helpful to know how much value the points have.


This might help: http://www.tdcanadatrust.com/pointsCalcIndex.form?lang=en


----------



## heyjude

Thanks!


----------



## Nemo2

heyjude said:


> Thanks!


_De nada._


----------



## Money We Have

This review of cards is a bit dated now but I believe the Capital One Aspire Travel still offers the best points.

http://www.boomerandecho.com/best-credit-cards-for-travel-rewards/

I know the author so could ask him if that's still the best card in his opinion


----------



## RBull

Nemo2 said:


> We have the TD _Infinite_ counterpart of the RBC Visa, charge literally everything and apply any/all accumulated points whenever possible.


We do the same with charging everything possible. Have used points several times for household items, a camera etc. Have 495,000 now. I think the points system works differently for each bank. RBC is only $1 = 1 point, but your link for TD is $1 = 3 points. Is this right?

Have you used any for actual travel packages, air fare, cash back or other items? To date we've only got some household items, camera etc. It seemed to me the air fare was a better deal but I really haven't done any real study on it yet.


----------



## Nemo2

RBull said:


> We do the same with charging everything possible. Have used points several times for household items, a camera etc. Have 495,000 now. I think the points system works differently for each bank. RBC is only $1 = 1 point, but your link for TD is $1 = 3 points. Is this right?
> 
> Have you used any for actual travel packages, air fare, cash back or other items? To date we've only got some household items, camera etc. It seemed to me the air fare was a better deal but I really haven't done any real study on it yet.


I imagine that 1 RBC point = 3 TD points, and both 1 RBC & 3 TD equal the same $ amount? 

With TD Expedia Travel we acquire x3 the number of points we would get making 'regular' purchases, (i.e. 9 points for each dollar spent), so, everything else being equal, we (try to, if they handle the server, cruise line, for example) go with Expedia whenever possible.........if, discounting the additional points, the competition is cheaper, then we go with whomever.

We have _only_ used our points for travel and they've been applied against flights/cruises/accommodation/travel packages (when booked through Expedia***).

Initially we considered 'saving' the points, (actually we did do this once and got a 'free' package trip to Mexico), until we had enough to completely offset travel costs for one vacation......then we figured that prices were generally increasing and our banked points value remained static due to the absence of applicable 'interest' payments.......so now we use everything we've accumulated every time we book.

(*** When we researched/arranged/virtually booked and were ready to pay for a Botswana trip a few years back we called Expedia and told them to process the payment......agent said "You're only going through us to get the additional points".......we replied "Duh" :biggrin: )


----------



## Money We Have

Nemo2 said:


> I imagine that 1 RBC point = 3 TD points, and both 1 RBC & 3 TD equal the same $ amount?
> 
> With TD Expedia Travel we acquire x3 the number of points we would get making 'regular' purchases, (i.e. 9 points for each dollar spent), so, everything else being equal, we (try to, if they handle the server, cruise line, for example) go with Expedia whenever possible.........if, discounting the additional points, the competition is cheaper, then we go with whomever.
> 
> We have _only_ used our points for travel and they've been applied against flights/cruises/accommodation/travel packages (when booked through Expedia***).
> 
> Initially we considered 'saving' the points, (actually we did do this once and got a 'free' package trip to Mexico), until we had enough to completely offset travel costs for one vacation......then we figured that prices were generally increasing and our banked points value remained static due to the absence of applicable 'interest' payments.......so now we use everything we've accumulated every time we book.
> 
> (*** When we researched/arranged/virtually booked and were ready to pay for a Botswana trip a few years back we called Expedia and told them to process the payment......agent said "You're only going through us to get the additional points".......we replied "Duh" :biggrin: )


I basically do the same thing with my TD Visa. If my trip can be booked via Expedia I'll do it since I get the bonus points. If there are no bonus points I book directly with the operator in hopes of there being less hassle.

For a while I was splitting my spending between my Starwood AMEX and my TD visa but now I use my Visa exclusively since it's a joint card and generally accepted anywhere. Although I dreamt of one taking a huge vacation on points I recently started to use a lot of my points. I agree with Nemo2 that prices have been going up as of late so better to use points when I can. I also worry that TD can all of a sudden change their points policy so I try to keep a much lower balance.

Also I highly recommend the Amazon rewards VISA from chase. No yearly fee, and no foreign exchange fees. I basically only use this card when I travel. Great way to save on that 2.5% other credit card companies charge


----------



## kcowan

Money We Have said:


> Also I highly recommend the Amazon rewards VISA from chase. No yearly fee, and no foreign exchange fees. I basically only use this card when I travel. Great way to save on that 2.5% other credit card companies charge


We use the amazon rewards card in Mexico for 6 months.each:
and we recently got sold to TD from CIBC for Aeroplan so will investigate booking via Expedia. Thanks.


----------



## Spudd

RBull said:


> Have you used any for actual travel packages, air fare, cash back or other items? To date we've only got some household items, camera etc. It seemed to me the air fare was a better deal but I really haven't done any real study on it yet.


At TD at least, buying the merchandise is a horrible deal compared to using it for travel. I love the system they have to use the points for travel, basically 10,000 points = $50 off anything you book that's travel-related. If you book through Expedia it's all automatic (it takes it right off your transaction if you choose) and otherwise you can call in and request the points to be applied.


----------



## Money We Have

kcowan said:


> We use the amazon rewards card in Mexico for 6 months.each:
> and we recently got sold to TD from CIBC for Aeroplan so will investigate booking via Expedia. Thanks.


Expedia with TD only benefits if you have a TD Visa infinite travel. If you use the TD Aeroplan you get no additional bonuses AFAIK



Spudd said:


> At TD at least, buying the merchandise is a horrible deal compared to using it for travel. I love the system they have to use the points for travel, basically 10,000 points = $50 off anything you book that's travel-related. If you book through Expedia it's all automatic (it takes it right off your transaction if you choose) and otherwise you can call in and request the points to be applied.


Booking through their Expedia page gets you 3X the points, if you book anywhere else and then call in for the credit you get no additional points. This is a real pain as sometimes I've found the price to be cheaper outside of Expedia so I do the math to figure out what is the better deal


----------



## Nemo2

Further to the meme of shopping around and watching prices, here are today's prices from Expedia for the two legs of our upcoming trip:

1) Copenhagen-Copenhagen loop...........we paid, $1,209 p.p. for an inside cabin (base price)....today it would appear that, (I imagine because the inside cabins are all gone), one is offered an "Automatic upgrade to an 'obstructed ocean view' cabin" for $2,526 p.p.

2) Copenhagen-Miami.....we paid $399 p.p. (again base price)....today it's $644 p.p.

Prices, on either one leg or both, _may_ drop over the ~ next month and a half.......but they may not...so sometimes booking early is good, and sometimes waiting to the last minute is good.......and sometimes it's best to say "Well, _that_ one's scrubbed for this year, let's look at something else for right now".


----------



## RBull

Just investigated a Celebrity 14 day cruise in Mediterranean for Oct. Good deal but doesn't include the 123 package as advertised on all online brokers I checked.

Gonna keep trolling for the right thing at the right price.


----------



## Addy

We have about two and a half weeks vacation to use this fall. We have two small children (a 7 yr old and a 3 yr old) and are debating taking them with us, depending on where we go.

My husband and I have not travelled to Europe since we were children, and want to explore especially Eastern Europe (mainly because of the cheaper cost of accommodations and food). We were considering Thailand but the flights are just ridiculously priced, so we are concentrating on either Europe or parts of Central/South America - depending what flights are cheap at the time.

I'm curious for those who work and have fairly set vacation times, do you tend to book based far in advance, or do you want and simply see what the better deals are closer to your vacation time?


----------



## Money We Have

Addy said:


> We have about two and a half weeks vacation to use this fall. We have two small children (a 7 yr old and a 3 yr old) and are debating taking them with us, depending on where we go.
> 
> My husband and I have not travelled to Europe since we were children, and want to explore especially Eastern Europe (mainly because of the cheaper cost of accommodations and food). We were considering Thailand but the flights are just ridiculously priced, so we are concentrating on either Europe or parts of Central/South America - depending what flights are cheap at the time.
> 
> I'm curious for those who work and have fairly set vacation times, do you tend to book based far in advance, or do you want and simply see what the better deals are closer to your vacation time?


Personally I find flight prices don't change that much. I don't buy into the whole flight's are cheapest X days before or on Wednesdays at 2am you read about online. I try to find what the average price is, I'll monitor it and if it drops below average I jump but would not be too upset if I paid the average price.

I focus more on trying to keep my costs down on the ground.


----------



## Nemo2

Money We Have said:


> Personally I find flight prices don't change that much. I don't buy into the whole flight's are cheapest X days before or on Wednesdays at 2am you read about online. I try to find what the average price is, I'll monitor it and if it drops below average I jump but would not be too upset if I paid the average price.
> 
> I focus more on trying to keep my costs down on the ground.


But.....as mentioned previously.....we found an Air Transat flight (Toronto-Barcelona) that was half the price of similar flights the days before and after. Also, a cheap(er) flight from Ft. Lauderdale - Toronto still saved us money after factoring in the extra night's hotel costs required to wait a day for it.


----------



## fraser

Same here. Last year we delayed a Transat flight to Porto, Portugal from Toronto by two days. Saved over $200. each on our one way flights. It was one of the reasons why we decide to spend a week in the Duoro Valley. 

We experienced significant savings in slightly moving our flight dates from Europe to S. Africa and by using a different carrier for the return flight. 

We just booked flights from Prague to Malta one way. We selected a date that allowed us to fly for $140. each on Air Malta. Next lowest fare, day earlier/two days later was double that.

It pays to shop.


----------



## Money We Have

fraser said:


> Same here. Last year we delayed a Transat flight to Porto, Portugal from Toronto by two days. Saved over $200. each on our one way flights. It was one of the reasons why we decide to spend a week in the Duoro Valley.


For sure I always look at departure dates to save money but my wife has limited vacation time so sometimes I'm willing to pay a premium if it gets me an extra day or 2 on the location. It all depends on how much I'm saving.

On a separate note I just got back from Washington D.C. and had a blast. I was there about 3.5 days which was a good amount of time, museums are free (although not as impressive as the ones in Europe) but cool regardless. Since I didn't spend much on attractions I spent more on food =D Some great food and craft beers in that city


----------



## fraser

Last Jan we decided to go to Thailand on short notice-booked 10 days prior to our departure date. 

Changing our dates by one or two days on either side changed reduced our return fare from $1300-$1400 to $1030 each. Same this year when we booked one ways. Dec. 31 departure was $700. Two days later and earlier it was slightly over $900.


----------



## RBull

^this is good to know. I have had this same experience a few times with domestic CDN and US carriers. Find the same thing often with times within the same day. Great for those with plenty of flexibility. 

We're going to St Johns from Halifax soon $535 all in 2 people.


----------



## fraser

Yup. Depending on the city we will sometimes try to arrive on a Friday and depart on Monday. Simple reason. We find that some of the four and five star business type hotels drop either drop their internet rates substantially or drop their rates on opaque sites like Hotwire or Priceline. We have had some great rates by taking advantage of this. 

On the other side of the coin we always check for what is going on. We would, for example, avoid Fort Lauderdale during the boat shows so this means that we would not book a cruise or do a pre/post cruise on either side of this event. Hotel rates double and triple in price...if available.


----------



## bayview

Latest issue of Nat'l Geographic publishes "Best of Europe. 100 Must-See Destinations "


----------



## Nemo2

bayview said:


> Latest issue of Nat'l Geographic publishes "Best of Europe. 100 Must-See Destinations "


In ten years, when I'm at the doctor's, I'll take a look at that issue. :biggrin:


----------



## m3s

As long as it keeps most of the tourists visiting the "top" places, so they don't spoil my favourites. each:


----------



## Nemo2

http://repositioningcruise.com/ticker.cfm?ncc=ca&r=41&sns=

Here's either a deal, or a misprint:

#12564 16 days Departing Sept 07, from Hamburg - Bayonne N.J. (first stop Oslo), with a lowest base price of C$449

Two days later, from Oslo, it becomes #12986 with a base price of C$964*. :eek2:

Get the same cruise from Hamburg....2 days more...at half the price?


*OK.....just double checked with Expedia.....they're asking C$409 for the Oslo-Bayonne leg......so the C$964 must be a typo.


----------



## fraser

We did a repo cruise on Celebrity. Very nice cruise but we would not do it again. Too many sea days for our liking.


----------



## Nemo2

fraser said:


> We did a repo cruise on Celebrity. Very nice cruise but we would not do it again. Too many sea days for our liking.


We did the Celebrity _Constellation_...loved it.....couldn't get enough sea days......_à chacun son goût_, I guess.


----------



## RBull

Nemo2 said:


> In ten years, when I'm at the doctor's, I'll take a look at that issue. :biggrin:


I think you could write it!


----------



## Nemo2

Don't know whether it's on the list or not, but Sigiriya is a place I liked:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADmmC9ysl6I

http://whc.unesco.org/en/list/202


----------



## Toronto.gal

Wow, what a magnificent view!

*'It is one of the best preserved examples of ancient urban planning. It is the most visited historic site in Sri Lanka.'* I'll be telling someone about this!

Speaking of ancient monasteries, it reminded me of the 1,500 year old Greek Orthodox Mar Saba Monastery we saw when touring the Judaean Desert near Jerusalem. One of the world's oldest & still inhabited by monks, and reason why women were not allowed near it, :sour: but we could still see enough from a distance & managed to take some good pics. Just how something like that could have been built in the middle of the desert is astonishing. In same desert, the Dead Sea Scrolls were found in caves, and which were on display at the Royal Ontario Museum a few years ago.

Beautiful colourful frescoes in Sigiriya, too!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> Wow, what a magnificent view!
> 
> *'It is one of the best preserved examples of ancient urban planning. It is the most visited historic site in Sri Lanka.'* I'll be telling someone about this!


Went there just over 29 years ago...when I was 42.....(celebrated, during my second visit to Ceylon/Sri Lanka, my 21st birthday.....couldn't make it back for my 42nd but got there not too long after).



Toronto.gal said:


> Speaking of ancient monasteries, it reminded me of the 1,500 year old Greek Orthodox Mar Saba Monastery we saw when touring the Judaean Desert near Jerusalem. One of the world's oldest & still inhabited by monks, and reason why women were not allowed near it, :sour: but we could still see enough from a distance & managed to take some good pics. Just how something like that could have been built in the middle of the desert is astonishing. In same desert, the Dead Sea Scrolls were found in caves, and which were on display at the Royal Ontario Museum a few years ago.
> 
> Beautiful colourful frescoes in Sigiriya, too!
> 
> Thanks for posting.


Coincidentally I just now, (interrupted my posting), received a call from my late wife's mother........there's a food fair, (or somesuch), going on along the Danforth, which reminded her of the time, at a monastery in Meteora, where we met a blind Greek monk who 'regularly' went to Toronto, (the Danforth), and the community would spring for his medications.

http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...=X&ei=IybmU4ioE8KBygShw4LwDg&ved=0CKwBEPwdMA8


----------



## Money We Have

Taste of the Danforth is one food festival I used to look forward to every year but the crowds and prices have gotten out of hand.

I haven't been to Greece yet as the people I know who have been say it's a bit overrated. Apparently I need to get travel tips from the gang here.


----------



## Nemo2

Money We Have said:


> I haven't been to Greece yet as the people I know who have been say it's a bit overrated. Apparently I need to get travel tips from the gang here.


I found the best time to visit was when I was first there........51 years ago. :biggrin:


Added: Got to thinking about this......in 1963 the world population was about 44% of what it is today; _everybody_ didn't wear ball caps, running shoes and T-shirts, and eat at McDonalds.......you could often get a rough idea of where some Europeans were from by the cut of their clothing, (not the 'National Costumes' they truck out for Festivals and the Olympics, but everyday attire)......many Turkish men, especially in rural areas, still wore the şalvar pants, for example.

Not trying to sound like an old fart saying "In my day...." (yeah, I know, too late), 'cause I'd love to be able to time travel and go back waaay further than that and see what it was all like.


----------



## m3s

I spent an evening/morning around Meteora last fall. I'm sure it was different 51 years ago, as today there is a traffic jam of tour buses from all over and lineups that rival Versailles. I enjoyed walking around the nearby town, touristy as it is, and the monasteries from afar. I've found so many random monasteries, castles, ruins, bridges all around Europe for free that I'm not interested in lineups or tickets. If you want to get a glimpse into the past today, neighbouring Albania is noticeably still lacking McDonalds or much western influence, yet. I found people commonly living without electricity there, growing their own food/tobacco, and still using Ottoman era bridges and buildings that could end up restored for tourists, including the souvenir shops and ticket booths.. some day.


----------



## fraser

Greece over rated? 

It is one of our favourites. Greece, plus Turkey. But it depends on where you go and what you do. IF you stay at one of those all inclusives and only go on tours with the rest of the church picnic then it could be called that. The trick is to get out on your own and preferable get there just after Greek Easter or in late Sept/Oct. It's wonderful.

You cannot judge it by the Danforth or by Park Avenue (Mtl) for that matter.


----------



## m3s

If Greece is overrated, it's still rated very high.. It's more that so many other countries worth visiting are far more underrated, if rated at all. How can you name your favourites if you have not been to them all? I work in Greece and have been all over the country.. Many tourists seem to judge a country's hospitality by how similar it is to their home country's.. And so it is very different where the tourists congregate. That is all.


----------



## Nemo2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8i-OttmlCY

All gone now, AFAIK......when I was there it was magical, like something out of Ali Baba...." In a country where they turn back time...You go strolling through the crowd like Peter Lorre.." (Al Stewart)


----------



## Nemo2

m3s said:


> How can you name your favourites if you have not been to them all?


My favorite Greek city, (of those that I have visited :wink: ), has always been Saloniki.


----------



## troy87

Thanks for great all info!


---------------------------
Have a nice day
Used Cars for sale in Canada


----------



## Toronto.gal

Nemo2 said:


> 1. Went there just over 29 years ago...when I was 42.....(celebrated, during my second visit to Ceylon/Sri Lanka, *my 21st birthday*.....couldn't make it back for my 42nd but got there not too long after).
> 2. Coincidentally I just now, (interrupted my posting), received a call from my late wife's mother........there's a food fair, (or somesuch), going on along the *Danforth.*


*1.* Seems you have had many unforgettable b'days; life in fact! 
*2.* I take the taste of Rogers Cup over Danforth [organizers should not put same events at same time].


----------



## Toronto.gal

Money We Have said:


> I haven't been to Greece yet as the people I know who have been say it's a bit *overrated*.


Greece overrated?! I'm surprised you would even wonder about that, considering 'Travel' is part of your blog's name. 
http://www.ricksteves.com/watch-read-listen/video/tv-show/athens-and-side-trips

Some think the Great Pyramid of Khufu is overrated as well. It is only one of the 7 Wonders of the Ancient World that still stands perfectly, but just overrated, LOL. So magnificent, that if we had not taken a tour, I could have stared at the exterior of the approx. 4,500 year old structure all day long [though nothing much 2 see inside, not to mention the difficulty getting in/out + humidity]. 

How about the New 7 Wonders of the World, any are those overrated IYO? I have 3 still on my to do travel list. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New7Wonders_of_the_World


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> I take the taste of Rogers Cup over Danforth [organizers should not put same events at same time].


One of the things that prompted her to call, (we flew my late wife's parents into Greece from Canada once when we went on R&R), was that we stopped for the night (off season) in a fairly remote area and were the sole patrons of the only available restaurant.......which offered no authentic Greek food whatsoever......I asked why there was no Moussaka (or the like) and the proprietor replied that the tourists don't want it........_entre nous_ I commented that "I could get better Greek food on the Danforth"...which had stuck in her memory.


----------



## fraser

'She who must be obeyed' is always up for a trip to Europe....just as long as it includes some time in one or more of Italy, Greece, or Turkey.


----------



## Money We Have

Toronto.gal said:


> Greece overrated?! I'm surprised you would even wonder about that, considering 'Travel' is part of your blog's name.
> http://www.ricksteves.com/watch-read-listen/video/tv-show/athens-and-side-trips
> 
> Some think the Great Pyramid of Khufu is overrated as well. It is only one of the 7 Wonders of the Ancient World that still stands perfectly, but just overrated, LOL. So magnificent, that if we had not taken a tour, I could have stared at the exterior of the approx. 4,500 year old structure all day long [though nothing much 2 see inside, not to mention the difficulty getting in/out + humidity].
> 
> How about the New 7 Wonders of the World, any are those overrated IYO? I have 3 still on my to do travel list.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New7Wonders_of_the_World


Funny enough when I saw the great Pyramid a few years ago it was just meh.

Overrated may have been the wrong word. The people I spoke with says Athens is a bit overrated specifically the Acropolis is underwhelming, the costs expensive, and just too many tourists. That being said I've heard great things about the various islands.

As someone else pointed out maybe there's just better places to see. My recent trip I thought about Greece but I decided to go to Budapest instead. I also had limited time at 3.5 days so the debate for me was to go to Budapest or Athens, I'm glad I chose Budapest.

One day I'll make it to Greece but when I have more time to go around the country.


----------



## Spudd

I spent 2 days in Athens a couple of years ago and really thought it was fantastic. To see the acropolis in person is really something. And there are so many white marble ruins just lying around the city. I'd recommend it.


----------



## Money We Have

I forgot to share this post I wrote last week. 

Here's my Belgium picture blog. I had a great time visiting Antwerp, Bruges and Brussels


----------



## Nemo2

Money We Have said:


> I forgot to share this post I wrote last week.
> 
> Here's my Belgium picture blog. I had a great time visiting Antwerp, Bruges and Brussels


Nice pics Barry! :encouragement:


----------



## RBull

Just booked 14 nights on Celebrity Mediterranean cruise with 3 more days in Rome. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Nemo2

RBull said:


> Just booked 14 nights on Celebrity Mediterranean cruise with 3 more days in Rome. Looking forward to it.


:encouragement:


----------



## RBull

^ Thanks.


----------



## fraser

We have cruised several times with Celebrity in the Med. They were great cruises. Celebrity is our favourite cruise line.

Enjoy.


----------



## Nemo2

RBull said:


> Just booked 14 nights on Celebrity Mediterranean cruise with 3 more days in Rome. Looking forward to it.


They move the Captains around; we had this guy on the _Constellation_ last year......if you're lucky enough to have him on your cruise, listen out for his daily announcements on the P.A. and be sure to attend his lectures:

http://www.cruisecritic.com/memberreviews/memberreview.cfm?EntryID=230607



> If I have my facts straight, our newly promoted Ship's Master, Captain Tasos Kafetzis is but 38 years of age. A "dashing" bachelor and lover of fast cars, powerful motorcycles and even more powerful cruise ships proved to be the hit of the voyage for many if not most of the women and quite a few of the men. Captain Tasos is fond of "donut" maneuvers in tight spaces and handles them superbly. He is also, seemingly, one of us and, perhaps, even one of the crew, seemingly much loved by them even as he has just taken over this vessel. I saw him in port, poolside, in the Oceanview Café. He seemed to be having as much fun as we did. But, don't let his youth fool you; we transited near hurricane force winds one night (65 knots) and I felt barely a shudder. The ship and the captain are to be commended.


----------



## rford

Traveled to Peru, Argentina, Chile, and Bolivia recently. Was mostly backpacking with stops in Patagonia as well. If you have questions about South American let me know and I'll try to help as much as possible.


----------



## RBull

fraser said:


> We have cruised several times with Celebrity in the Med. They were great cruises. Celebrity is our favourite cruise line.
> 
> Enjoy.


Thanks. That's good to hear. Will be our first with them. 

Was looking at Costa, Oceania(expensive) and Norwegian as we haven't sailed those, but after researching those were a definite no go.


----------



## RBull

Nemo2 said:


> They move the Captains around; we had this guy on the _Constellation_ last year......if you're lucky enough to have him on your cruise, listen out for his daily announcements on the P.A. and be sure to attend his lectures:
> 
> http://www.cruisecritic.com/memberreviews/memberreview.cfm?EntryID=230607


Thanks for the chuckle. My wife and I still remember the regular announcements from the captain on our first cruise over 25 years ago.....in a very thick Italian accent....

deees issss yourrrrrr capppptttaaiinn speeaaaking frommm deeee breeeedddggge.......

Yes, I will check out who is leading our ship. I understand there are 2 captains aboard all voyages.


----------



## Nemo2

RBull said:


> Yes, I will check out who is leading our ship.


You're in luck if you have Captain Kafetzis.....a real Renaissance Man......a funny & witty guy in a language that isn't his first, and who intersperses Greek Mythology with his updates.


----------



## Nemo2

RBull said:


> Was looking at Costa, Oceania(expensive) and Norwegian as we haven't sailed those, but after researching those were a definite no go.


We're on Norwegian next month......Didn't care for the tacky (in our opinion) 'artwork' on the outer hull, (we prefer ships to look like ships), but it's the ports of call we're interested in rather than the conveyance.............what didn't you like about the info you researched?


----------



## fraser

Just booked our early Nov. air back from Europe. Did it by booking cruise air on an RCI cruise from Rome-Barcelona. Package deal price was right. Air, one way, came in at $480 USD Barcelona-Calgary with a change at LHR (the only bad part). Apart from a very small discount on an FLL-Costa Rica flight, this is the first time we have used cruise air and realized a saving. Our air backups included Condor out of Rome or Transat out of LHR or CDG.


----------



## RBull

Nemo2 said:


> We're on Norwegian next month......Didn't care for the tacky (in our opinion) 'artwork' on the outer hull, (we prefer ships to look like ships), but it's the ports of call we're interested in rather than the conveyance.............what didn't you like about the info you researched?


It was mainly the food comments with them. I take all of the reviews with a grain of salt but there were so many that didn't like it. Will be interested in hearing from you on it since you have lots of travel experience.


----------



## Nemo2

RBull said:


> It was mainly the food comments with them. I take all of the reviews with a grain of salt but there were so many that didn't like it. Will be interested in hearing from you on it since you have lots of travel experience.


My lady frequents 'cruising sites' (but does not participate in the "Who is on _our_ cruise?" roll calls, because we don't want to know most of these people anyway :wink: ) and figures there are as many who say the food is 'fine' as there are gripers.........the food, for us, as long as it's not totally inedible, is at best tertiary anyway.......just 'fuel'.

'Fine Diners' we ain't. :biggrin:


----------



## RBull

fraser said:


> Just booked our early Nov. air back from Europe. Did it by booking cruise air on an RCI cruise from Rome-Barcelona. Package deal price was right. Air, one way, came in at $480 USD Barcelona-Calgary with a change at LHR (the only bad part). Apart from a very small discount on an FLL-Costa Rica flight, this is the first time we have used cruise air and realized a saving. Our air backups included Condor out of Rome or Transat out of LHR or CDG.


Sounds very good. I did not even bother checking cruise air on mine thinking it would be very expensive.

How do you typically search for flights?


----------



## RBull

Nemo2 said:


> My lady frequents 'cruising sites' (but does not participate in the "Who is on _our_ cruise?" roll calls, because we don't want to know most of these people anyway :wink: ) and figures there are as many who say the food is 'fine' as there are gripers.........the food, for us, as long as it's not totally inedible, is at best tertiary anyway.......just 'fuel'.
> 
> 'Fine Diners' we ain't. :biggrin:


Yah, I hear you. To be clear we are a LOOOOONNNGGG way from being pretentious.... just my wife is a fabulous cook and we love to eat *so I am spoiled* and more than slightly health conscious! Have to throw that part away on a cruise though. :hopelessness: :biggrin:


----------



## Nemo2

RBull said:


> Yah, I hear you. To be clear we are a LOOOOONNNGGG way from being pretentious


 _Nous Aussi_....(as Miss Piggy might say)......plebeian would be two grades higher in rank for me.



RBull said:


> my wife is a fabulous cook and we love to eat *so I am spoiled* and more than slightly health conscious! Have to throw that part away on a cruise though. :hopelessness: :biggrin:


Metabolism changes (even though I/we work out daily) dictate dietary reductions for us (mainly me).......can't sock it away like I used to, so it's lots of veggies/salads and very little meat......to paraphrase an old song, "If you can't eat what you love, love what you eat!"


----------



## fraser

IF you are sailing on one of Celebrity, Royal Caribbean, or Azamara (all in the same corporation) you can check the price of cruise air prior to actually having reserved or purchased a cruise. Go to the celebrity.com website, top left hit Plan a Cruise, then Choice Air. Two options-those who have a cruise booked and have a cruise ID number. Second is those who have no cruise booked but are thinking of one (and you have to input the one you want). Then just answer the questions, key in the dates and voila, a menu appears with pricing. You can drill down further and select an airline. 

In our case BA was the least expensive and had the best connections. We had several options for our departure day. Guess that comes down to supply and demand. Did this two years ago for the inlaws who were going one way Toronto-Istanbul. Cruise air was too expensive so we did a cheapoair.com ticket for $550. CAD. No doubt it was a consolidator ticket but the routing and airline (BA) was just fine. I have no doubt that the cruise companies are selling consolidator tickets part of the time.

In our case the other options, ignoring cruise air, to get home were Condor from Rome @$740 or a Transat fare from Paris or London. Those are today's fares...they could go up or down between now and then. But the problem for us was the last flight of the season from Condor (Lufthansa) Rome-Calgary is Oct. 23.

Not certain how the Carnival brands work. I had a terrible time dealing with Princess to get a one way flight home from Australia in March after a Princess cruise. I gave up. Will try again but now we may go somewhere else on the way home.


----------



## RBull

Nemo2 said:


> _Nous Aussi_....(as Miss Piggy might say)......plebeian would be two grades higher in rank for me.
> 
> 
> Metabolism changes (even though I/we work out daily) dictate dietary reductions for us (mainly me).......can't sock it away like I used to, so it's lots of veggies/salads and very little meat......to paraphrase an old song, "If you can't eat what you love, love what you eat!"


LOL

Know what you mean about not socking it away the same. I've gained a fair number of pounds since my peak marathon weight 10 years ago.


----------



## RBull

fraser said:


> IF you are sailing on one of Celebrity, Royal Caribbean, or Azamara (all in the same corporation) you can check the price of cruise air prior to actually having reserved or purchased a cruise. Go to the celebrity.com website, top left hit Plan a Cruise, then Choice Air. Two options-those who have a cruise booked and have a cruise ID number. Second is those who have no cruise booked but are thinking of one (and you have to input the one you want). Then just answer the questions, key in the dates and voila, a menu appears with pricing. You can drill down further and select an airline.
> 
> In our case BA was the least expensive and had the best connections. We had several options for our departure day. Guess that comes down to supply and demand. Did this two years ago for the inlaws who were going one way Toronto-Istanbul. Cruise air was too expensive so we did a cheapoair.com ticket for $550. CAD. No doubt it was a consolidator ticket but the routing and airline (BA) was just fine. I have no doubt that the cruise companies are selling consolidator tickets part of the time.
> 
> In our case the other options, ignoring cruise air, to get home were Condor from Rome @$740 or a Transat fare from Paris or London. Those are today's fares...they could go up or down between now and then. But the problem for us was the last flight of the season from Condor (Lufthansa) Rome-Calgary is Oct. 23.
> 
> Not certain how the Carnival brands work. I had a terrible time dealing with Princess to get a one way flight home from Australia in March after a Princess cruise. I gave up. Will try again but now we may go somewhere else on the way home.


Thanks. This is good information to know. 

I ended up using Avion points for our Rome flight flying US Airways via Philly both ways.


----------



## fraser

We were thinking of using our Aeroplan. Aeroplan wanted to charge $280. in admin fees each for a flight on AC or AC/Lufthansa. The admin charge on a United flight was $110 but had an extra stop. We decided to pay cash and save our points. Aeroplan is waning quickly for us. There are only certain routes that we will use them...and our points are quickly disappearing because we no longer accumulate them on business travel. Not complaining-we have had countless reward flights over the years.

BUT, I insisted that the on line TA book air at the same time. Did not want to book the cruise, then go in and find that the seats had disappeared.


----------



## RBull

The Avion has no restrictions or admin fees however..... Europe was 65,000 points each and max ticket of $1200 IIRC. When you review or book the same availability and pricing comes up that you could find in Expedia for example. However the fuel surcharges (mostly longer trips internationally) and taxes are cash or you can top up using more points. It's a better deal flying in Canada and US because there doesn't seem to be much if at all fuel surcharges and tax isn't that much. Going to ROME flight portion is $1108 (2) or $554 each that cost me 130,000 points equiv to $1300 but the fuel surcharge and tax portion is $1284.50 which was more than the base flight part. I redeemed another 128450 points to pay for this amount. Total 258,450 points- cash 0. Not really a lot of benefit for what it cost to earn these. 

I've got enough left for another trip like this but that's it and don't accumulate them nearly as much as when I was employed and operating my business. I've used whatever I had with Aeroplan years ago mostly when I was traveling more for marathons, and don't bother with it anymore.


----------



## fraser

We scan vacationstogo for cruise offers BUT they are no longer as good. It seems that the cruise lines are not always placing their after final payment specials on this site. So we go to the individual sites or any US based on line cruise TA. Some of our best deals on a per diem basis come from a Celebrity Tuesday special mailing that we get. There is also an RCI weekly special and you can sign up for Princess last minutes. There are also some hidden benefits. We are elite level on Celebrity. When we booked an RCI cruise on Saturday we found out that they provide us with and extra $200. discount on our balcony cabin. I will take that all day long!


----------



## Nemo2

^ Ditto. We now use VacationsToGo pretty much as a menu to see who's going where, and when.......then we shop around.


----------



## RBull

More good info. Much appreciated. I had to check to see what elite is. That is a lot of traveling with them. 

I've been figuring some of this out looking at the individual line sites and have bookmarked several online US TAs. The Oceania one I found had free airfare, OBC etc that wasn't advertised on VTG so yes that is correct not everyone gets access to. I've read elsewhere about the Celebrity Tuesday specials but didn't see how one gets access to this. Have traveled on Princess and RCI before so will have to get back to sign up with those.


----------



## fraser

In our experience there is no 'free' anything. Just made to look like that.

Often the cruise lines will run sales. More often than not the price is increased prior to the sale. It is retail store equivalent of 50 percent off going out for business promos. More than once we have need the bottom line price increase for a sale based on our preferred cabin category. We usually hide in the grass and book after the final payment window.

We get a call every two weeks from Ashley.....flogging us a free cruise. Don't know what the details are because we either do not answer or hang up immediately.


----------



## Nemo2

Haven't delved into it yet, but here's a link to a comprehensive site that was recommended on another forum:

http://www.flyertalk.com/


----------



## fraser

We use that, and we use this one for airline seat selection...especially on long haul"

http://www.seatguru.com/


----------



## Money We Have

fraser said:


> We use that, and we use this one for airline seat selection...especially on long haul"
> 
> http://www.seatguru.com/


I love seatguru but seems like all airlines have caught on and charge a premium for any seat that is even slightly better than the others.


----------



## Money We Have

I had brief mention in this article from The Star today: Market for online hotel bookings heats up

How do you guys book your hotels? Honestly for me I book with whoever is cheapest assuming they are reliable. I still prefer Airbnb these days, but in some cities I will book a hotel


----------



## Nemo2

Money We Have said:


> I had brief mention in this article from The Star today: Market for online hotel bookings heats up


From the article:


> Canadians are expected to book $10.64 billion worth of travel online last year.


I guess the Star's editors are on strike? :biggrin:


----------



## My Own Advisor

I sometimes call the hotels I want directly. Some hotels have deals if you call directly. I use TripAdvisor for reviews, Hotels.com, Trivago I've started to use a bit as well.


----------



## Money We Have

Nemo2 said:


> From the article:
> 
> 
> I guess the Star's editors are on strike? :biggrin:


Funny enough I spoke to the reporter at 4:20 (seriously) and she had a 5pm deadline so guess they were tight on time =D


----------



## My Own Advisor

Nice quote Barry! Tight on time or not, always cool to get a mention in the mainstream.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Money We Have said:


> How do you guys book your hotels? Honestly for me I book with whoever is cheapest assuming they are reliable.


I have been using Priceline.com for many years now. 
Never went back to booking on regular travel websites or consolidators like Travelocity or Expedia once I got the "hang" of using Priceline.com.

For areas where Priceline is not available, I just comparison shop online or call the hotels/B&Bs directly.

Lastly, once every few years, I have enough points on my Aeroplan & Air Miles cards to book 1 or 2 nights, and I use them up right away.


----------



## bayview

I look up TripAdvisor and list down the top 5-10 highest rated hotels/lodging within my budget and my target area and book only through Hotel.com or contact direct, if not listed there.

I find the Hotel.com's format works best for me.


----------



## fraser

We use Priceline bidding extensively. It consistently allows allows us to get four and five star properties at a reasonable rate. We also use Hotwire from time to time.


----------



## HaroldCrump

Yup, Hotwire can often be used to set a range for your Priceline bid.
General rule of thumb is that whatever Hotwire has, Priceline will have the same hotel for slightly less.


----------



## Nemo2

With a mere 26 days to go until we fly Icelandair via Reykjavík to Copenhagen, this is la chanson du jour, chez nous:






Bárðarbunga Dude!


----------



## fraser

We are a little concerned. We leave in two weeks or so.


----------



## Nemo2

fraser said:


> We are a little concerned.


Us too....we've tried issuing 'strongly worded' protests, and even offered the loan of a 'Reset' button.....but, thus far, nada. :apologetic:


----------



## Nemo2

http://www.theguardian.com/money/2014/aug/23/holiday-book-online-owners-direct-homeaway-scam

Holiday misery for the scam victims who believed they’d booked a villa through Owners Direct



> Three weeks ago Natasha McDonald, her husband and three children were standing outside the villa in Puerto Banús, near Marbella in southern Spain that they had booked for 10 days at a cost of £1,600. But there was no sign of the owner, or the keys. The villa company website was down and, in despair, the family trudged off with their bags to a hotel for the night.
> 
> Only the next day did the McDonalds, from south London, discover they had fallen victim to a cruel scam in which crooks hijack the emails of villa owners who advertise through Owners Direct and its sister site, HomeAway.
> 
> All the time that Natasha had been emailing with the “owner” – with mundane inquiries such as parking, wi-fi, and the deposit – she had, in fact, been dealing with a fraudster posing as the owner. It’s highly unlikely she’ll ever see the £1,600 rental cost ever returned – or the £2,900 she had to pay in hotel bills.
> 
> Natasha is not alone. Since Guardian Money first featured the story of a family whose holiday was wrecked in this way, more and more victims have come forward – and not just British holidaymakers.
> 
> Owners Direct and HomeAway (the brand used more commonly outside the UK) is the world’s biggest villa rentals company, with more than 1m listings in 190 countries.


----------



## PrairieGal

I have also used Priceline and Hotwire extensively over the years. If staying for more than a few nights, I prefer apartments and have used VRBO, and this last trip to Toronto used Air BnB. I am always nervous as you generally have to send the money ahead of time, and there is a lot of trust involved. I only use the ones with lots of comments, I google the address, the owner's name and description of the place to try to find any complaints. I am still waiting for the other shoe to drop, and could still get scammed sometime. But I hope not.


----------



## Money We Have

For those of you who have ever thought about visiting China I wrote a piece about how to make your life easier when applying for your visa.

China Visa Guide for Canadians

The process can be a real PITA so hopefully this helps


----------



## Nemo2

Found on another site:

http://retireearlylifestyle.com/aaa/paul-vicki-interview-update.htm




> REL: You and Vicki retired at the age of 35. How long have you been retired now?
> 
> P&V: We just turned 65, so it's been 30 years. We now have Medicare, which reduces the risk of traveling to the USA. But we still plan to do routine medical stuff abroad, and pay out of pocket.
> 
> REL: Other than the years when you owned your home, you still pretty much maintained a perpetual traveling schedule, even visiting China and India. Have you slowed down much? Where are your favorite countries to live and why?
> 
> P&V: Our home in Argentina was a summer, vacation home with no heating. We only lived in the house 4 to 6 months a year. One year we skipped our regular visit to Argentina altogether. So, even when we had a home we considered ourselves to be PTs.
> 
> Overall, we haven't slowed down much, but realistically we figure we have only another ten more years or so on the road.
> 
> We're most interested in Europe these days, especially Eastern Europe. Think Lviv, in Ukraine, or western Romania, perhaps Bulgaria on the Black Sea. And we’ll continue to visit Chiang Mai on a regular basis.


----------



## RBull

My Own Advisor said:


> I* sometimes call the hotels I want directly*. Some hotels have deals if you call directly. I use TripAdvisor for reviews, Hotels.com, Trivago I've started to use a bit as well.


Yes, and in my experience doing this, rates are frequently negotiable, especially with the chains.


----------



## gibor365

When we travel to Europe we like booking apartments, homes, small family hotels.... we using websites like homeaway.com or homeaway.co.uk
or http://www.vacation-apartments.com. 

For trsvel in France very good website http://www.gites-de-france.com All apartment ranked by Ministry of tourism


----------



## peterk

RBull said:


> Yes, and in my experience doing this, rates are frequently negotiable, especially with the chains.


Got a Holiday Inn in the USA once. They were asking $110/night at the desk. Our company limit was $70/night, otherwise they'd hassle us, and we flat out told them that we'd like to pay, and we really wanted to stay there, but we just weren't allowed to pay what they were asking. They took the $70.

It's good to have a "reason" outside of your control or a good story about why you can't pay, when negotiating, in general. It makes the negotiee a lot more receptive.


----------



## My Own Advisor

Agreed peterk.

I don't mind using the discount site and aggregators, but I've had just as much success calling the hotel directly for deals.

My recent example, 3 nights in Chicago. Regular price for downtown hotel = $199 USD per night. My deal, $400 USD for 3 nights, taxes included.


----------



## gibor365

My Own Advisor said:


> Agreed peterk.
> 
> I don't mind using the discount site and aggregators, but I've had just as much success calling the hotel directly for deals.
> 
> My recent example, 3 nights in Chicago. Regular price for downtown hotel = $199 USD per night. My deal, $400 USD for 3 nights, taxes included.


Not always the case...When booking in Europe , in some cases booking.com or hotels.com gave me cheaper prices than when I talked to hotel directly


----------



## RBull

peterk said:


> Got a Holiday Inn in the USA once. They were asking $110/night at the desk. Our company limit was $70/night, otherwise they'd hassle us, and we flat out told them that we'd like to pay, and we really wanted to stay there, but we just weren't allowed to pay what they were asking. They took the $70.
> 
> It's good to have a "reason" outside of your control or a good story about why you can't pay, when negotiating, in general. It makes the negotiee a lot more receptive.


I've done this many times and almost always for personal travel. Yes, being prepared with a good reason helps the outcome. Negotiations played a large role during my working career of 30+ years, as Sales Manager, and then entrepreneur. If some of that experience sticks to me it'll be great, now that we're traveling probably 10 fold in retirement what we did before.


----------



## RBull

gibor said:


> Not always the case...When booking in Europe , in some cases booking.com or hotels.com gave me cheaper prices than when I talked to hotel directly




Agree with that although I don't have a lot of experience with the Europe thing. I just used otel.com for an upcoming Rome trip.


----------



## gibor365

RBull said:


> Agree with that although I don't have a lot of experience with the Europe thing. I just used otel.com for an upcoming Rome trip.


Tell us please when you come back... Rome is on list of my future trips....

btw, in Europe , in many cases Aparthotels are very good accommodation... it something in the middle between hotel and apartment, usually with big kitchen (we like to go to local supermarkets and buy food that locals buy)... We've been to aparthotels in Barcelona, Kaen (France) and liked it a lot....


----------



## Money We Have

My Own Advisor said:


> Agreed peterk.
> 
> I don't mind using the discount site and aggregators, but I've had just as much success calling the hotel directly for deals.
> 
> My recent example, 3 nights in Chicago. Regular price for downtown hotel = $199 USD per night. My deal, $400 USD for 3 nights, taxes included.


Making me proud!


----------



## RBull

gibor said:


> Tell us please when you come back... Rome is on list of my future trips....
> 
> btw, in Europe , in many cases Aparthotels are very good accommodation... it something in the middle between hotel and apartment, usually with big kitchen (we like to go to local supermarkets and buy food that locals buy)... We've been to aparthotels in Barcelona, Kaen (France) and liked it a lot....


Interesting. Checked out a few of those other vacation home sites yesterday. That will likely come in handy over the coming years. 

Will do on Rome. I was there many years ago as a youngster. 

Will also be in Naples, Sicily, Malta, various stops in -Greece, Turkey, Israel on floating hotel.


----------



## indexxx

RBull said:


> Interesting. Checked out a few of those other vacation home sites yesterday. That will likely come in handy over the coming years.
> 
> Will do on Rome. I was there many years ago as a youngster.
> 
> Will also be in Naples, Sicily, Malta, various stops in -Greece, Turkey, Israel on floating hotel.


Taormina on Sicily is great. Malta is awesome. Turkey also- so many great places there. Jonesing for the Med!!


----------



## RBull

indexxx said:


> Taormina on Sicily is great. Malta is awesome. Turkey also- so many great places there. Jonesing for the Med!!


 Tours set up for 6 stops and 2 more to research/book. Plus on our own in Rome.


----------



## fraser

I was only able to convince my spouse to visit and revisit central Europe if we combined it with a Med. country visit...our favourite countries. Especially in Sept/Oct.
Just hoping the Iceland volcano does not spew ash in the next several days.


----------



## Nemo2

fraser said:


> Just hoping the Iceland volcano does not spew ash in the next several days.


Anything, (of course), can happen, (and we land in Iceland in two weeks).......but this link tends to somewhat mitigate fears:

http://theconversation.com/all-you-need-to-know-about-icelands-volcanic-eruption-31152


----------



## Itchy54

Turkey is on the bucket list for sure....and Greece and ......

This winter we are returning to Huatulco Mexico, lovely spot, for the eighth year, wow. Never thought I would return to any place more than once. Very laid back and untouristy and the beaches....sigh...Great place to walk and walk and walk and then eat and eat and eat. We average 20km a day.
Went to VRBO this year and got a condo for a month, even over Christmas it will cost $2000 Canadian, a deal. Luckily we know the area well and this is a quaint and quiet complex with mostly Canadian owners, very well kept. Air is the real issue getting there. Only direct flights are with charters and they don't give good prices for a month away (two week price, times two!! plus tax...) We will be flying Air Canada the long way, but the price is the best we could find. all the way across Canada and then down to Huatulco....at least they are redeye flights and the layovers are short.

http://www.webcamsdemexico.com/webcam-huatulco-bahia-de-tangolunda.html


----------



## indexxx

RBull said:


> Tours set up for 6 stops and 2 more to research/book. Plus on our own in Rome.


Antalya is a great little town and has some awesome stuff around it- the ruins of Termessos are spectacular if you can get up there (I rented a scooter, but there are also cabs at the bottom.) Cappadocia is unreal. Ephesus. Get a Lonely Planet or a Rick Steves guidebook out of the library and find what appeals to you.


----------



## PrairieGal

RBull said:


> Interesting. Checked out a few of those other vacation home sites yesterday. That will likely come in handy over the coming years.
> 
> Will do on Rome. I was there many years ago as a youngster.
> 
> Will also be in Naples, Sicily, Malta, various stops in -Greece, Turkey, Israel on floating hotel.


Sounds like you are doing a Mediterranean cruise. We did one two years ago, and I loved it. I'm sure you are probably already aware of cruisecritic.com. Wonderful resource for researching port excursions. When is this trip?


----------



## Nemo2

Iceland volcano video:

http://vimeo.com/105365343

Full screen, it's amazing!


----------



## RBull

indexxx said:


> Antalya is a great little town and has some awesome stuff around it- the ruins of Termessos are spectacular if you can get up there (I rented a scooter, but there are also cabs at the bottom.) Cappadocia is unreal. Ephesus. Get a Lonely Planet or a Rick Steves guidebook out of the library and find what appeals to you.


Thanks. We've already joined or set up guided tours already with specific stops so have no flexibility to look for recommended sites. Also saves me from having to look at books etc to figure where/what to do.


----------



## RBull

PrairieGal said:


> Sounds like you are doing a Mediterranean cruise. We did one two years ago, and I loved it. I'm sure you are probably already aware of cruisecritic.com. Wonderful resource for researching port excursions. When is this trip?


We believe it will be. 

Yes I am aware of cc. 

Trip is next month.


----------



## RBull

Good luck fraser and Nemo2. 


I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## Nemo2

RBull said:


> Good luck fraser and Nemo2.
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'll be fine.


Figure we'll wear heavy socks...so if the plane goes down in the lava field we'll be able to walk out.


----------



## indexxx

RBull said:


> Thanks. We've already joined or set up guided tours already with specific stops so have no flexibility to look for recommended sites. Also saves me from having to look at books etc to figure where/what to do.


Oh I see! I thought you were looking to pick two more places to visit. Have an amazing trip!


----------



## RBull

nemo2 said:


> figure we'll wear heavy socks...so if the plane goes down in the lava field we'll be able to walk out.




lol


----------



## indexxx

Nemo2 said:


> Figure we'll wear heavy socks...so if the plane goes down in the lava field we'll be able to walk out.


And don't forget to jump up into the air just before the plane hits the ground!


----------



## B.Clark

*Historical Places and Abandoned Castles*



Nemo2 said:


> Yesterday we booked a May trip to Budapest, (a place we've never been), and although we're doing all the standard online research, thought we'd prevail upon forum members to apprise us of any experiences/suggestions they might have.
> 
> Thanks.


This may sound creepy but I really love adventures. I'm always curious about historical places and abandoned places. Last week I browsed some pics in the internet about these places and it made me more curious about it. There's an urge to see them for myself and know there stories and tales.


----------



## Money We Have

As mentioned I visited Washington DC recently, for those who haven't been it's a great city with a lot to see. The best part was most attractions were free so I wrote a post about them.

Free Washington DC Attractions

It's not a complete list but it'll give those how have never been an idea of what to do for free


----------



## Homerhomer

Money We Have said:


> As mentioned I visited Washington DC recently, for those who haven't been it's a great city with a lot to see. The best part was most attractions were free so I wrote a post about them.
> 
> Free Washington DC Attractions
> 
> It's not a complete list but it'll give those how have never been an idea of what to do for free


I agree with your observations, visited this summer and we all thought it exceeded our expectations, highly recommended for few days stay. This isn't Vatican by any means but a word that comes to mind to describe some of the main buildings is just Grand. Didn't see Arlington cemetery in your blog, highly recommended as well.


----------



## Money We Have

Homerhomer said:


> I agree with your observations, visited this summer and we all thought it exceeded our expectations, highly recommended for few days stay. This isn't Vatican by any means but a word that comes to mind to describe some of the main buildings is just Grand. Didn't see Arlington cemetery in your blog, highly recommended as well.


I didn't make it out to Arlington Cemetery so I totally forgot about that, I'll probably update tonight to add it. Thanks!


----------



## Letran

We are planning a trip to Paris this December. First time to go to Europe. Will appreciate any tips and advice. I'm thinking of renting an apartment in Paris for the two weeks that we are there. Thanks in advance


----------



## Nemo2

^ Make sure the apartment is near the Metro...which will make it easier to reach from CDG, (and vice versa when you're coming home)..........check out the area, (Google Maps for example), that the apartment is located in...i.e. look at the street scenes.

The Metro is quick and convenient, (and can be 'entertaining'), so don't think you have to be 'centrally located'....you'll pay substantially more if you're close to all the 'sights'.


----------



## Money We Have

Letran said:


> We are planning a trip to Paris this December. First time to go to Europe. Will appreciate any tips and advice. I'm thinking of renting an apartment in Paris for the two weeks that we are there. Thanks in advance


Hey Letran, there are tons of apartments that can be rented in Paris, obviously Airbnb is a great option too.

Personally I find the left bank / latin quarter to be my favourite spot but that's probably the most popular spot so you may want to take Nemo2's advice and look outside of the core for better rates.

Have you settled on just Paris for 2 weeks? That's A LOT of time to do just Paris, you could do all of France in 2 weeks. Also don't forget that London, and Amsterdam are 2 hours away by train, Brussels 1 hour away. Plus within Europe budget airlines will get you just about anywhere in 2 hours. Use skyscanner.ca  to get an idea of times.


----------



## Nemo2

Money We Have said:


> Have you settled on just Paris for 2 weeks? That's A LOT of time to do just Paris.


Agreed.......depending upon airfare/transportation costs, a dual/multi-city first time exposure to Europe is doable........perhaps combine Budapest, Prague (both places we had nice convenient apartment (Prague) or studio (Budapest) at acceptable rates).....friends, whom we are meeting up with in Copenhagen next week, were just in Krakow (where we haven't _yet_ been), and say that it's superb also.


----------



## Letran

Money We Have said:


> Have you settled on just Paris for 2 weeks? That's A LOT of time to do just Paris, you could do all of France in 2 weeks. Also don't forget that London, and Amsterdam are 2 hours away by train, Brussels 1 hour away. Plus within Europe budget airlines will get you just about anywhere in 2 hours.


thanks, this is kinda where i'm getting at. We'll it will be Christmas and New Years time in Europe, so might take things a little slower. I haven't planned out any sightseeings yet in Paris but it sounds like part of that two weeks should be planned with the surrounding countries in mind. Maybe Paris - London - Italy. Any suggestions on must see or must dos


----------



## indexxx

Letran said:


> thanks, this is kinda where i'm getting at. We'll it will be Christmas and New Years time in Europe, so might take things a little slower. I haven't planned out any sightseeings yet in Paris but it sounds like part of that two weeks should be planned with the surrounding countries in mind. Maybe Paris - London - Italy. Any suggestions on must see or must dos


Two weeks isn't much to be fitting in a bunch of countries (says the guy who never sleeps and pushes himself ridiculously hard to see as much as humanly possible...).

If I were you I would structure it in a way that you are multiplying your time- buy a Eurail pass and sleep on the trains between cities. You wake up in a new place having covered ground in your sleep. of course this only works if you have 6-9 hours between stops. I HIGHLY recommend getting a copy of Rick Steve's 'Europe Through the Back Door'. It's all about helping you plan your itinerary with tips on the must-sees and can-be-skipped places, hidden gems, and a whole ton of excellent Europe travel skills like making the most of your train time, where to stay, to mundane but necessary stuff like doing laundry etc etc. He's spent about 35 summers in a row traveling Europe and writing guidebooks about it. Great website too.

The choice most people make is to try and stuff as much as possible into their first trip, and end up rushing around instead of enjoying themselves. France has plenty, plenty places to fill two weeks, without even hitting the Mediterranean (since you'll be there in winter, I'd save the Med for a warmer time). The north around Carnac is awesome but takes time or a car to explore, as is the Dordogne region. When in Paris a day to Versaille is pretty much a must. The Catacombs, the museums, (allocate two whole days to the Louvre if you like museums), Montmarte, Notre Dame, etc. As mentioned above, there are great spots within an easy train trip from Paris- Amsterdam is awesome, Leiden in Holland also, Ghent or Brugges in Belgium, and Strasbourg near the German border is great, really extraordinary with one of my favorite cathedrals.

Any way you decide to slice it, you'll never fit enough in but will have a great time trying!


----------



## Money We Have

Letran said:


> thanks, this is kinda where i'm getting at. We'll it will be Christmas and New Years time in Europe, so might take things a little slower. I haven't planned out any sightseeings yet in Paris but it sounds like part of that two weeks should be planned with the surrounding countries in mind. Maybe Paris - London - Italy. Any suggestions on must see or must dos


It really depends on what your preference is. In two weeks I usually do 4-5 cities, this is a lot, but I'm younger and I like the pace. Even if you slowed it down and did just 3 cities with roughly 5 days each you could do Say London, Paris, Amsterdam. Personally I would avoid Italy if you're bent on seeing Paris also, Italy alone you could spend 2 weeks alone. Of course that being said you could also do like 10 days in Italy and then 5 days in Paris.

Book a multi destination ticket e.g. fly into Rome, and then home from Paris. Then within Italy take trains, from Italy -> Paris use skyscanner.ca to find a cheap flight.

All Doable, again flights in Europe are so cheap that just about any route is doable depending on your pace. I recently did Istanbul, Budapest, Amsterdam, Belgium all in 2 weeks.


----------



## humble_pie

Money We Have said:


> In two weeks I usually do 4-5 cities, this is a lot, but I'm younger and I like the pace. Even if you slowed it down and did just 3 cities with roughly 5 days each you could do Say London, Paris, Amsterdam ... I recently did Istanbul, Budapest, Amsterdam, Belgium all in 2 weeks.



wondering if you have heard of the Slow Food Movement? all the best chefs are joining, it's spread from europe to north america, food really does taste better ...

i haven't heard of any slow travel movement yet, but perhaps it's coming. How does one "do" paris or london in 3 days? there are people - writers, artists, designers - who don't find a lifetime is enough in paris or london


----------



## bayview

@Letran

I visited Paris May 2013. Stayed very close to Rue Cler. It is a foodie neighbourhood and many interesting boutiques and designer shops. Also a local bus passes by daily - one of the highly recommended local bus rides for a nice "city tour" mentioned in Rick Steves book. Rue Cler is also a nice 10-15 mins walk to Eiffel Tower. I highly recommend to see Eiffel Tower BOTH in the day as well at night although winter maybe less conducive. Rue Cler is also near to several major attractions as well a major shopping centre (slip my mind at the moment).

Agreed the Latin Quarter is nice too. But for old town feel - I enjoyed Madrid's and Barcelona's much much more.


----------



## indexxx

humble_pie said:


> wondering if you have heard of the Slow Food Movement? all the best chefs are joining, it's spread from europe to north america, food really does taste better ...
> 
> i haven't heard of any slow travel movement yet, but perhaps it's coming. How does one "do" paris or london in 3 days? there are people - writers, artists, designers - who don't find a lifetime is enough in paris or london


If one ever goes through Croatia and finds themselves in Pula, Valsabbion is a mecca of slow food and has been for years


----------



## kcowan

We are headed to the Okanagan for a week of wine-tasting. Driving with another couple and meeting a couple from Gig Harbour. Staying at condos in Kelowna and Ossoyos on the lakes. Apparently they have bumper crops of grapes this year.


----------



## bayview

@ Letran, You may find this useful.

App Smart / Guides to Visiting Paris 

http://www.nytimes.com/video/techno...04865/app-smart-guides-to-visiting-paris.html


----------



## Letran

bayview said:


> @ Letran, You may find this useful.
> 
> App Smart / Guides to Visiting Paris
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/video/techno...04865/app-smart-guides-to-visiting-paris.html


Thanks bayview, That was really helpful

Thanks Nemo2, MWH and index for your comments.

We are still stuck with finding an apartment, the wife is extremely particular with lodging. I'm more concerned that when we do get there that it is not a scam and the apartment is double, triple rented. or worse does not exist. I'm having difficulties determining which sites/agencies to trust.

It is the holidays so we will most likely take it slow and really soak it in. There are a lot of places that I like to visit in and around Paris in it self. So a good portion of the 12 days will be allocated as such but then we are on vacation so we'll do where the wind takes us.

Thanks again and I'm still very much open to great tips that members can share while travelling in Paris. Keep'em coming. Cheers


----------



## PrairieGal

I found the Trip Advisor Paris Forum extremely helpful. http://www.tripadvisor.ca/ShowForum-g187147-i14-Paris_Ile_de_France.html You can search the name of the agency or apartment for any reviews of the apartment you are considering. I found staying in the outer arrondissements to be a lot cheaper, and you get a real feel for the Parisian way of life. Everything is easily accessible by metro. Some people prefer to stay in the center, but you will pay for the convenience.

There are some nice day trips that you can take by train. 

Do be careful about pick pockets, especially on the metro and crowded tourist sites. My husband had his wallet stolen on the metro. Not fun, although trying to report it at the local police station was a memorable experience. He needed a police report in order to get his driver's license replaced. Then when he took the report to the registry place back home here in Alberta they exclaimed "It's all in French!" Well, duh!


----------



## Money We Have

Letran said:


> We are still stuck with finding an apartment, the wife is extremely particular with lodging. I'm more concerned that when we do get there that it is not a scam and the apartment is double, triple rented. or worse does not exist. I'm having difficulties determining which sites/agencies to trust.


When I book apartments through Airbnb I only book flats that have at least 15 reviews. I also check the review history of those who have left feedback to see if they are "real" reviewers. There's no way to be 100% sure but I try to do as much due diligence as possible.


----------



## Money We Have

Here's a new post I wrote about Travel Medical Insurance for Seniors

In short, even if you have a pre-existing condition you can still get coverage.

Thanks to Nemo2 for giving me ideas and feedback for this article.

Note that this was a paid gig so there is some bias towards their product.


----------



## Cal

^ Thx, forwarded link to my parents.


----------



## m3s

Glad I've been using private browsers and VPNs

Apparently some websites adjust their prices based on recurring price quotes, your browsing habits (google tracking etc) how expensive your computer is, where you are located, and who knows what else


----------



## Money We Have

I wrote a general budget travel piece last week for Canadian Budget Binder. Check it out if you like to save money on travel like me.

10 Ideas To Save Money On Travel


----------



## rford

I spent a quarter of a year in south america traveling in patagonia (chile/argentina), the chilean north, bolivia, and peru (1 month). open to questions if anyone wants to ask.


----------



## Toronto.gal

^ Sounds like a great adventure! 

Best parts, if you could return?


----------



## rford

patagonia for sure, try and see more of the chilean side though up around puerto montt. but to go back to a place i already visited would be el chalten. mendoza which is argentinas wine city was nice as well.
i liked peru and bolivia as well. I didn't get to go to huaraz in the peruvian andes or see the mirador cruz del condor (big birds) near arequipa. so i would do those things next time.

in boliva, la paz was nice and seemed safe, but i heard good things about sucre. it's a university town and you can get some really cheap spanish lessons there. 

so i guess the better question is what did i not like? well that would have been the chilean north. i would pass through it as quickly as possible while seeing the atacama desert and salt flats and flamingo sanctuary near san pedro de atacama (and then immediately book your uyuni salt flat tour to bolivia). but besides that, towns up there like calama and antofagasta are the main hubs for the mining that is prevalent in the north. the town has systemic problems that come from people (single men) with lots of money...think fort mcmurray. very seedy. would avoid completely. next time i would travel into bolivia by going through the north of argentina. believe it or not, argentina is far easier on a travelers wallet than chile.


----------



## Toronto.gal

^ Been to all those countries [not places]; was asking to get a feel of what kind of traveller you were.

You didn't mention Machu Picchu, did you visit there in the month you were in Peru? If I were to return there, I would really like to see Siula Grande, 'beneath the 20,000-foot spires', that is.
http://adventure.nationalgeographic.com/adventure/trips/bucket-list/2013/ski-siula-grande/ 

I might be in Rosario, Argentina in Dec. 2015 for a wedding; if I stay for 3 months, I could skip our winter entirely.


----------



## rford

Yes I went to Machu Picchu and hiked up putucusi mountain as well with those ladders to get the view of MP from across the valley.

I stayed at hostels and ate menu de la dia's where I could to save money. took the bus as my transportation. 20+ hour bus rides. I was a backpacker i guess. had to carry all my camping supplies (tent, stove, sleeping bag) with me even when i didn't need them. sure it added to the weight and all that, but i never knew when i would need it again. and as i mentioned above, i want to go back to peru and visit the cordillera's. planned to, but ran out of time.


----------



## Toronto.gal

^ Interesting, savvy traveller you are!

So you survived los menús del día, eh? Your Spanish must be good after 3 months; keep it up for the next trip! 

Another traveller around here, Nemo, should be back soon to tells us about his month+ adventures.


----------



## rford

ya, food isn't bad, i looked for the popular places. or i would cook in the hostel if they had a kitchen. buy a milanesa from the market and some salad ingredients. i would probably treat myself to some restaurant food though once every couple weeks. the trick was to book a hostel with a decent complimentary breakfast so just gorge yourself on that and sometimes you would only have to spend on 1 meal per day (skip lunch).

spanish was okay, knew enough to get my point across. i found learning numbers to be the most important. i had google translate app with offline spanish language package so i consulted that when things got a bit complicated. 

back at home i downloaded duolingo on my phone and the toronto public library has a free subscription to mango languages for card holders. between those two programs it meets my educational needs.


----------



## Money We Have

When I did South America I did just Rio De Janeiro, Buenos Aires, and El Calafate. Hiking on top of Perito Moreno was one of the highlights of the trip. I noticed that the Canadian dollar is now worth almost double of what it was worth when I went 4 years ago. I have no idea about inflation there but I would imagine there are still deals since it was fairly inexpensive when I was there. $25 for a steak dinner w/ appetizer and wine. Yum Yum!


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> ^ Interesting, savvy traveller you are!
> 
> So you survived los menús del día, eh? Your Spanish must be good after 3 months; keep it up for the next trip!
> 
> Another traveller around here, Nemo, should be back soon to tells us about his month+ adventures.


Friends from Missouri, who met up with us in Copenhagen, and who also took the two 14 day back to back cruises, have seen a fair portion of South America and remain quite taken with Ecuador..........perhaps they've convinced us to go sometime.


----------



## Nemo2

The Memsahib in (or rather above) Bergen, Norway.......









we clambered up almost vertical 'steps' (or rather a random assembly of irregular slabs of rock)







to the peak......and strolled back down to town past lakes and streams......a wonderful morning.

In the afternoon it poured rain.....the precursor of a storm which caused the cancellation of stops at Ålesund, Norway and Tórshavn in the Faroe Islands, (quite disappointing), and subjected us to waves from 35 to 40 feet, (not 'high', but high enough to give the uninitiated a glimpse of a belligerent sea).


----------



## Toronto.gal

Nemo2 said:


> 1. *The Memsahib* in (or rather above) Bergen, Norway.......a wonderful morning.
> 2. a storm which caused the *cancellation of stops* at Ålesund, Norway and Tórshavn in the Faroe Islands, (quite disappointing), and subjected us to waves from 35 to 40 feet
> 3. taken with *Ecuador.*.........perhaps they've convinced us to go sometime.


Welcome back captain Nemo! 

*1.* Must have felt like you were on top of the world......what a view! 

*2.* Those waves sound high enough for me; adventures of the seas I suppose. This past week, hurricane Gonzalo caused Norwegian & other cruise lines to cancel certain stops & change itineraries. Travel disruption is part of the game. I experienced the worst disruption in 2001, and not by a hurricane, but rain also.

*3.* So when are you booking your Galápagos cruise? :wink: Haven't visited yet though it's on the bucket list for 2016.


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> *3.* So when are you booking your Galápagos cruise?


Our (abovementioned) friends, who traveled in a small boat to a somewhat similar island (National?) park....(the name of which totally escapes me), and thoroughly enjoyed it, were quite negative about 'official' Galápagos cruises, (mainly, I believe, through feedback from people down there who had just completed them)......poor offerings based on high demand, I guess.

(Our next outing is in 169 days......CDF Horizon from Santo Domingo to Barcelona......thence Lisboa......as per post #127)


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> *1.* Must have felt like you were on top of the world......what a view!


It was well worth the climb! (And here I am enjoying it.)


----------



## rford

Money We Have said:


> When I did South America I did just Rio De Janeiro, Buenos Aires, and El Calafate. Hiking on top of Perito Moreno was one of the highlights of the trip. I noticed that the Canadian dollar is now worth almost double of what it was worth when I went 4 years ago. I have no idea about inflation there but I would imagine there are still deals since it was fairly inexpensive when I was there. $25 for a steak dinner w/ appetizer and wine. Yum Yum!


i saw a sun rise in el calafate that i think was better than the one i saw on the pacific ocean during my stint as a commercial albacore tuna fisherman. best sunset still belongs to the pacific tho.

i couldn't afford to eat on the el calafate strip. did drool at the roasting parillas in the windows. cooked at my hostel and did my grocery shopping at the grocery store at the top of the hill. canadian dollar is like 7.5 pesos or something. may get even better depending what happens with the argentine vulture funds. the best way to do it though is to take USD down and convert in BA on the blue economy (1 usd is 14.3 pesos) and then jump out to the rest of argentina from there.


----------



## Connie Merrow

Use binary bug software and get 68% success rate.Thank you.


----------



## Money We Have

Hey Gang,

Here's my newest post: International Travel Safety Tips For Smart Travellers

I share some tips on how to protect yourself and save money while travelling.


----------



## peterk

Money/rford - Is El Calafate crazy expensive for hotel/restaurant/tours compared to BA? I've seen some things that are nuts, price wise. Also was looking to rent a car instead of pay for a guided tour but every single car rental I've searched is sold out...

What are the highlights around El Calafate that are not to be missed? would 4-5 days be enough to see it all?


----------



## Money We Have

peterk said:


> Money/rford - Is El Calafate crazy expensive for hotel/restaurant/tours compared to BA? I've seen some things that are nuts, price wise. Also was looking to rent a car instead of pay for a guided tour but every single car rental I've searched is sold out...
> 
> What are the highlights around El Calafate that are not to be missed? would 4-5 days be enough to see it all?


If I recall correctly my hostel private room / private washroom was not even $40 CAD a night. This is the one I stayed at http://www.americahostel.com.ar/

I did 2 nights in El Calafate and did strictly the glacier tour and there's only one company that offers it so I didn't have a choice but to pay what they were asking. I don't recall what that was but I did the shorter version.

I should note that I was there 3 years ago and since then the Canadian dollar has doubled in value vs. the peso, that being said I have no idea how inflation has affected them. Food was stupid cheap in Argentina in general. We were getting 3 course meals with wine for like $30 a person?

Honestly Argentina was much cheaper than I expected especially coming from Rio De Janeiro where things were much more expensive.


----------



## rford

peterk said:


> Money/rford - Is El Calafate crazy expensive for hotel/restaurant/tours compared to BA? I've seen some things that are nuts, price wise. Also was looking to rent a car instead of pay for a guided tour but every single car rental I've searched is sold out...
> 
> What are the highlights around El Calafate that are not to be missed? would 4-5 days be enough to see it all?


Well, as I said before, if you take USD with you can exchange in BA at the blue dollar rate then I think you'll be laughing. El Calafate consists basically of one strip that reminded me of how Banff is set up. There you will find all your outdoor stores, restaurants, and hotels. I stayed at a hostel further up the hill in a shared room. I'm pretty sure they have private rooms.

http://www.hostelz.com/hostel/65268-I-Keu-Ken-Hostel

But you can use hostelworld.com to find what you need at a decent rate. Let it be known though that some hostels have a max age limit...

Most hostels also organize their own tours to the glacier at a backpacker friendly rate.

4-5 days is more than enough. I did the Perito Moreno Glacier and boat tour. Boat tour I could live without unless you like having pushy french and chinese tourists telling you to move out of the way, so they can take an unobstructed shot of themselves with the glacier in the background (while you're trying to take a picture of the glacier yourself). If anything, the only thing I really liked about the boat tour was that you had a better view of the glacial scarring on shoreline rocks. I'd rather spend my time in El Chalten (1.5-2 hours away by bus), hiking than to spend more than 3 days in that town (one to arrive/one to see the glacier/one to leave). Very artificial.

But of course, my experience and what you're looking for will vary. I'm a 28 year old that prefers to backpack and be away from the hustle of a tourist town; doing things on my own. You may be different.


----------



## peterk

Awesome. Thanks for the tips guys.

Just booked my ticket to BA (leaving in 3 days), and I'll be off to the bank tomorrow to pull out a ton of Benjamins.


----------



## rford

read up on the blue dollar economy. learn how to do it right and not get scammed. sites like trip advisor or other places will probably have recommendations of good blue dollar 'cambios' in BA.


----------



## Toronto.gal

peterk said:


> Just booked my ticket to BA (leaving in 3 days), and I'll be off to the bank tomorrow to pull out a ton of Benjamins.


Little jealous. Have a wonderful vacation!

*rford:* those 'pushy tourists' are everywhere, aren't they? I politely push them right back.


----------



## Nemo2

Toronto.gal said:


> those 'pushy tourists' are everywhere, aren't they? I politely push them right back.


Oh...that was you was it? :biggrin:


----------



## Toronto.gal

^ Maybe. 

I don't let anyone bully/push me around [as you may have noticed].


----------



## rford

it was a very crowded boat on the top deck, so if they were expecting to have a completely clean shot with no one else in it they were delusional. i just gave them a look of disdain and went back to what i was doing until i was finished getting my shot then moved out of the way for them. 

there was one kind person on the boat that offered to take my picture with the glacier as they probably saw i was alone. you meet all types of people traveling. some really cool, some bad. coolest dude i met was an ex army ranger that served a tour in afghan and iraq who subsequently developed schizophrenia after his tours. married a chilean girl from santiago. calmest person i've ever met and totally unsuspecting that he had served. he said afghan was the worst.


----------



## Money We Have

Ha wish I knew about the blue dollars before I went a few years back sounds like I would have saved even more. Note that on the strip in El Calafate you can rent winter clothes if you don't want to pack extra stuff just for one day on the glacier.

BA was fantastic, I stayed at the Shearton beside Florida street because I got a discount. Two must go restaurants are Cafe San Juan and El Desnivel. 

The hostels do indeed book glacier tours but they are all done through the same company which is this one. http://www.hieloyaventura.com/2010/eng_big_ice-glaciar-perito-moreno.asp

Attached image is my meal at Cafe San Juan


----------



## rford

Never got to BA, stayed on the west side of the continent. Sounded good though.

If you do the big ice tour i hope you get a good group that haven't overestimated their level of fitness. Just heard some stories about that when i was there...


----------



## Money We Have

Here's my newest budget travel article.

Using Credit Cards Abroad: Safety Tips You Can't Afford To Miss

I basically cover everything you need to know about using credit when travelling.


----------



## RBull

Thanks for the article Barry. You have some good info on your blog.


----------



## Money We Have

RBull said:


> Thanks for the article Barry. You have some good info on your blog.


Thanks RBull. The posts I write for Travel Underwriters are all freelance pieces. Quite a few people here inspired me to write a few pieces on certain topics.


----------



## Beaver101

Okay, a question for the well-travelled folks here. Now that we have these "body-scanners" permanently used at most (major) airports, do you elect to go through these machines or do you go for a body pat down instead? Just curious what the majority of frequent CMF travellers does.


----------



## HaroldCrump

I go through the "body scanners".
What's your concern? Radiation?


----------



## Nemo2

Whatever gets us through the (relatively) quickest.


----------



## rford

i went through one in miami iirc. maybe if i traveled a lot i would give some thought to a pat down, but the radiation is probably way under what you get in a year from background radiation.


----------



## Toronto.gal

Nemo2 said:


> Whatever gets us through the (relatively) quickest.


This.


----------



## Beaver101

HaroldCrump said:


> I go through the "body scanners".
> What's your concern? Radiation?


 ... no concerns if 99% of travellers going through them get priority pass. :biggrin:


----------



## HaroldCrump

Beaver101 said:


> ... no concerns if 99% of travellers going through them get priority pass


Well, if 99% of traveler's are in that line, then the body pat might be faster ;o)


----------



## Beaver101

HaroldCrump said:


> Well, if 99% of traveler's are in that line, then the body pat might be faster ;o)


 ... exactly. :wink:


----------



## Money We Have

For those of you thinking about heading down south for Black Friday. I just wrote a post about Black Friday Canada deals.


----------



## m3s

Money We Have said:


> For those of you thinking about heading down south for Black Friday. I just wrote a post about Black Friday Canada deals.


These forums aren't moderated with an iron fist per se, but be forewarned we have lynched a few posters who were here mainly to self promote. You're starting to walk a fine line there


----------



## m3s

rford said:


> i went through one in miami iirc. maybe if i traveled a lot i would give some thought to a pat down, but the radiation is probably way under what you get in a year from background radiation.


If somone is worried about "body scanners" at airports, they should probably read up on the cosmic radiation you're exposed to during a flight at 40k (far more intense than background radiation at ground level) It's not really a concern unless you fly 1000's of hours, in a plane that also emits radiation itself.


----------



## Money We Have

m3s said:


> These forums aren't moderated with an iron fist per se, but be forewarned we have lynched a few posters who were here mainly to self promote. You're starting to walk a fine line there


Fair enough, will not mention any of my travel posts in the future/


----------



## Nemo2

Money We Have said:


> Fair enough, will not mention any of my travel posts in the future/


Personally I find your travel posts informative; perhaps if you ease off on 'commercial' type links everyone will be happy?


----------



## Money We Have

Nemo2 said:


> Personally I find your travel posts informative; perhaps if you ease off on 'commercial' type links everyone will be happy?


Ha, glad someone appreciates it.


----------



## m3s

It was the Black Friday link I was referring to


----------



## Nemo2

m3s said:


> It was the Black Friday link I was referring to


Yes, I figured that....hence my reference to 'commercial' type links.


----------



## Money We Have

m3s said:


> It was the Black Friday link I was referring to


Not disagreeing with you, will delete the post.


----------



## Beaver101

Imagine having to taken to task on this on your vacation:

*Passengers Push Broken Jet On Freezing Runway*

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/passengers-push-broken-jet-freezing-runway-123515432.html#QiNdlZZ

Nevertheless, nice fellow passengers' collaboration!


----------



## Letran

Letran said:


> We are planning a trip to Paris this December. First time to go to Europe. Will appreciate any tips and advice. I'm thinking of renting an apartment in Paris for the two weeks that we are there. Thanks in advance


For those planning trips to Paris, France and London, England

Paris - Dec 20-31 - Stayed in a private apartment (A La Carte) in 7th Arrondissement (5 minutes to Eiffel Tower)
London - Dec 31- Jan 5 - Premier Inn (5 mins to London Bridge)

Tips: A few things I wish I knew before hand
1. Plan trip route before booking flights. I bought my tickets to fly in and out of Paris, in retro I would have prefered to fly out of the last city I'm visiting in Europe.
2. Bring enough "Universal" Travel Adapters I brought two (barely enough) with the number of gadgets, video camera, camera, ipads, laptop etc charging time get tricky. Although I did try to bring a power bar that i thought would solve that issue. I couldn't use it. ikept shorting in Paris, i did not try in London.
3. Adapters for Paris is different from London hence Universal adapters works best
4. Most of the museums offers audioguide that is fashioned like a phone that you put near your ear to hear the commentary. It could get tiring after awhile, luckily I kept the earphones that the airlines handed out. That proved useful.
5. Restaurant prices are about double in price due to conversion. Grocery shopping and an apartment with a kitchen could save you some money.
6. HSBC Premier accounts in other countries are not as easy to open as they make it out to be. Try to get an appointment prior or risk using IBC before the trip
7. When visiting attractions try to buy all your tickets online. Website prices are cheaper but most importantly save you a ton of time lining up to buy tickets.

Paris, France
1. We took advantage of the Museum Pass in Paris (does not include Eiffel). There was also something called Paris Pass but it did not work out for our neeeds. If you are prepared to 3-4 attractions a day out of 40+ available its ok too
2. Instead of buying day passes for the Metro (equivalent to TTC but way bigger) opted for the Carnet 10 ticket packs it saved some money and most of the the sights are walking distance from each other.
3. I like having a mobile phone when I travel i bought an SFR sim card and put a 9Euro credit, the SFR gives you data, the other carriers apparently don't i've been told.
4. Paris, do yourself a favor learn the language prior to the trip, they appreciate you trying but they are not very accomodating to non-french speaking tourists.
5. In Paris, I found that having the apartment close by to grocery, bakery that are open on the weekends and holidays and have a kitchen quite convenient. We had fresh croissants every morning
6. We were in Disneyworld, Florida for Christmas and New Years last year. I almost skipped Disneyland Paris thinking it will be mostly a repeat of last year and it will cost us a full day. I'm glad we did not skip it their fireworks (though shorter), shows and even some of the same name rides are different but still Disney good. The day was still well worth it.
7. It's cold on the top of the Eiffel tower specially when you are waiting in line, bring a sweater.
8. Palace of Versailles, go there early before opening and when your in buy a ticket for a golf cart. Unless you enjoy loooooong walks or plan a 2-day visit pay for the golf cart.

London, England
1. Love the cabs in London.
2. London's Tower Bridge (not to be confused with the London Bridge) no longer draws its bridge daily or regularly. Check schedule on website if you want to time your visit with the drawing of the bridge. 
3. London is friendlier and much cleaner than Paris
4. Westminster Abbey, get there early, be prepared to spend at least 3-4 hrs, take the Verger-led guided tour well worth the extra 5GBP it also lets you in the non-public areas in the abbey
5. Premier Inns in UK are well priced and very clean but very short in amenities like phones and wifi etc
6. London New Years fireworks is worth it but buy tickets as early as Sept. 
7. We took advantage of the London Pass. If you are prepared to visit 2 or 3 attractions in a day it will save you time (bypassing long lines) and will save you some money the Adult passes save money the Child passes not really
8. In London less than 15 years is a child in most cases


----------



## Toronto.gal

Letran said:


> 4. Paris, do yourself a favor *learn the language prior to the trip*, they appreciate you trying but they are not very accomodating to non-french speaking tourists.
> 5. *London is friendlier* and much cleaner than Paris


*4.* The entire language?  Oui, except not so easy to learn Romance languages for English only speakers, but a DIY crash course would definitely help.
*5.* Not sure about the cleanliness part, but definitely friendlier.

Thanks for taking the time to post your tips.


----------



## Letran

Toronto.gal said:


> *4.* The entire language?  Oui, except not so easy to learn Romance languages for English only speakers, but a DIY crash course would definitely help.
> *5.* Not sure about the cleanliness part, but definitely friendlier.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to post your tips.


I was pleasantly surprised with the cleanliness in London. Frankly from what I've heard in the past. I braced my family to expect worst in London. 

We walked all over downtown core in Paris and used their Metro the same way that we explored London and the Underground. Unfortunately it is not even subjectively close it is quite evident. 

Comparing Gard de Nord train station in Paris running amock of pick pocketers and beggars asking for change 
While St Pancrass station in London looks like a Yorkville boutique

Generally Paris Metro old dingy, *at best* and i'm not judging by how old it looks. There are a couple of stations that you can tell that have never seen a maintenance crew for a while. I couldn't distinguish what it was but I passed by in the elevator what looks like puke that was at least sitting there for months.

London's underground is generally clean, some parts do look old but never filthy. There are even parts that I've seen that I can compare to Hongkong's pristine subway stations with enclosures.


----------



## indexxx

Welcome back TGal!


----------



## kcowan

Nemo2 said:


> Yes, I figured that....hence my reference to 'commercial' type links.


I heard from Nemo. He is on a cruise, currently in Lisbon.
I invited him back! Keith


----------



## Toronto.gal

Talk about Finding Nemo. 

He was CMFer's greatest traveller!


----------



## Beaver101

^ I think he still is ... is he aware peterk has asked for him and others on CMF are waiting patiently for him to return to share his travel-stories?


----------



## Toronto.gal

Wouldn't want to spoil his holidays with certain reminders at this time.


----------



## peterk

Toronto.gal said:


> Talk about Finding Nemo.


I guess I get the award for missing out on the most obvious thread title ever!


----------



## Beaver101

^ Yes, you did .. Boink! :tiger: :biggrin: 

But you should get credit for actually opening up a thread to find Nemo2 ... he hard to catch too. :wink:


----------



## Toronto.gal

Beaver101 said:


> But you should get credit for actually opening up a thread to find Nemo2 ... he hard to catch too. :wink:


You read my mind! 

PeterK gets the award for his thread, because despite the title, the meaningfulness of it was there, i.e. that certain members do make a significant impact here with their contributions [regardless whether financial or not].


----------



## peterk

Thanks!

For the record, I would have called it: "Finding Nemo 2 - Lost on the Danube?" :biggrin:


----------



## Beaver101

^ Hey, lost on the Danube is better than getting lost on CMF ... :wink:


----------

